# Protest Against Corbyn and Labour Party’s AntiSemitism



## Tilly

At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.  
Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.


*Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*

*POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
By MARK CHANDLER
PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018


Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.

The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.

Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....


Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament



They should be having THOUSANDS protesting outside your Parliament about the systematic grooming and gang raping of TENS of THOUSANDS of underage girls who's ENTIRE lives are now DESTROYED because of Britain's Muslim Pets.


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should be having THOUSANDS protesting outside your Parliament about the systematic grooming and gang raping of TENS of THOUSANDS of underage girls who's ENTIRE lives are now DESTROYED because of Britain's Muslim Pets.
Click to expand...


yes   THAT TOO.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should be having THOUSANDS protesting outside your Parliament about the systematic grooming and gang raping of TENS of THOUSANDS of underage girls who's ENTIRE lives are now DESTROYED because of Britain's Muslim Pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is what should be getting THOUSANDS protesting outside the British Parliament, more Kebab Gang Rapists who have destroyed more underage girls lives. Is it a wonder Britainstan is so Fucked and Cucked when they have their priorities wrong, thousands protesting outside their Parliament all screeching about the idiot Jeremy Corbyn and yet NOTHING about the feral Kebab Gang Rapists operating across Britainstan grooming and Gang Raping underage girls.
> 
> This below is more important or SHOULD be more important to protest than the idiot Jeremy Corbyn, of course being so Fucked and Cucked the thousands protesting Corbyn if Ethnic British protested the below the thousands protesting Corbyn would probably call them RACIST for protesting feral Kebabs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxford child sex gang of seven 'predatory' men are convicted | Daily Mail Online
Click to expand...

They aren’t mutually exclusive.  
Corbyn and his commies certainly need to be addressed for their antisemitism, and I’m glad they are being, at last.  And that is what this thread is about, Lucy.


----------



## Tilly

Seems he didn’t ‘look closely enough’ at the obviously antisemitic mural he supported. Yeah, right.


'DEEPLY OFFENDED' 
*Jeremy Corbyn is a ‘poster boy for antisemitism’ says top Labour MP as leader FINALLY says sorry for supporting vile mural*
Margaret Hodge said she was 'deeply offended' by 'persistent and pervasive anti-Semitism in and around the Labour Party', as the Labour boss apologised for not looking more closely at an offensive mural he supported

By Natasha Clark and Hugo Gye
26th March 2018, 9:04 am
Updated: 26th March 2018, 5:52 pm


JEREMY Corbyn is "the poster boy of anti-Semites everywhere", a top Labour MP sensationally claimed today, as the party boss finally apologised for supporting an offensive mural.

The extraordinary blast came as hundreds of protesters - and dozens of Labour and Tory MPs - descended on Westminster this evening to protest against his handling of anti-Semitism within the party, and he was found to be inside a THIRD group riddled with anti-Jew hate.


...The Campaign Against Anti-Semitism separately branded Labour “racist” and said it had filed a disciplinary complaint about Mr Corbyn with the party.

It followed the Labour leader’s admission late last week that in 2012 he had defended a horrific mural in east London that depicted Jewish bankers playing monopoly on the backs of the poor.

This morning, it emerged that Mr Corbyn has for seven years been a member of a Facebook group which is used by some members to spread anti-Semitic conspiracy theories and slurs.

The group called "The Labour Party Supporter", which Mr Corbyn joined himself rather than being added to it, features multiple posts which promote conspiracies about wealthy Jews running the world.

More recently, members of the group claimed that ISIS and Israel were jointly responsible for the nerve gas attack on ex-spy Sergei Skripal in Salisbury.

Mr Corbyn's office did not respond to a request for a comment...








 

Corbyn 'poster boy for anti-Semites' says Labour MP as leader says sorry


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Seems he didn’t ‘look closely enough’ at the obviously antisemitic mural he supported. Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 'DEEPLY OFFENDED'
> *Jeremy Corbyn is a ‘poster boy for antisemitism’ says top Labour MP as leader FINALLY says sorry for supporting vile mural*
> Margaret Hodge said she was 'deeply offended' by 'persistent and pervasive anti-Semitism in and around the Labour Party', as the Labour boss apologised for not looking more closely at an offensive mural he supported
> 
> By Natasha Clark and Hugo Gye
> 26th March 2018, 9:04 am
> Updated: 26th March 2018, 5:52 pm
> 
> 
> JEREMY Corbyn is "the poster boy of anti-Semites everywhere", a top Labour MP sensationally claimed today, as the party boss finally apologised for supporting an offensive mural.
> 
> The extraordinary blast came as hundreds of protesters - and dozens of Labour and Tory MPs - descended on Westminster this evening to protest against his handling of anti-Semitism within the party, and he was found to be inside a THIRD group riddled with anti-Jew hate.
> 
> 
> ...The Campaign Against Anti-Semitism separately branded Labour “racist” and said it had filed a disciplinary complaint about Mr Corbyn with the party.
> 
> It followed the Labour leader’s admission late last week that in 2012 he had defended a horrific mural in east London that depicted Jewish bankers playing monopoly on the backs of the poor.
> 
> This morning, it emerged that Mr Corbyn has for seven years been a member of a Facebook group which is used by some members to spread anti-Semitic conspiracy theories and slurs.
> 
> The group called "The Labour Party Supporter", which Mr Corbyn joined himself rather than being added to it, features multiple posts which promote conspiracies about wealthy Jews running the world.
> 
> More recently, members of the group claimed that ISIS and Israel were jointly responsible for the nerve gas attack on ex-spy Sergei Skripal in Salisbury.
> 
> Mr Corbyn's office did not respond to a request for a comment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184842
> 
> Corbyn 'poster boy for anti-Semites' says Labour MP as leader says sorry








^^^^ I am seeing the Pyramid Eye, Monopoly type board on back of workers who are Brown, old men sitting at board, not sure if workers are meaning to be Brown as in Not White, but that together is I think Bankers making money off backs of and poverty of workers. There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?

Of course aesthetically it cannot be considered Art, it is grotesquely crass and vulgar if anything A Crime Against Art. I have never heard of Mear One who painted this vulgar whatever.


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should be having THOUSANDS protesting outside your Parliament about the systematic grooming and gang raping of TENS of THOUSANDS of underage girls who's ENTIRE lives are now DESTROYED because of Britain's Muslim Pets.
Click to expand...

Meanwhile police is persecuting *wrongthink* full force. 
Man who taught dog Nazi salute found guilty of hate crime


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems he didn’t ‘look closely enough’ at the obviously antisemitic mural he supported. Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> 'DEEPLY OFFENDED'
> *Jeremy Corbyn is a ‘poster boy for antisemitism’ says top Labour MP as leader FINALLY says sorry for supporting vile mural*
> Margaret Hodge said she was 'deeply offended' by 'persistent and pervasive anti-Semitism in and around the Labour Party', as the Labour boss apologised for not looking more closely at an offensive mural he supported
> 
> By Natasha Clark and Hugo Gye
> 26th March 2018, 9:04 am
> Updated: 26th March 2018, 5:52 pm
> 
> 
> JEREMY Corbyn is "the poster boy of anti-Semites everywhere", a top Labour MP sensationally claimed today, as the party boss finally apologised for supporting an offensive mural.
> 
> The extraordinary blast came as hundreds of protesters - and dozens of Labour and Tory MPs - descended on Westminster this evening to protest against his handling of anti-Semitism within the party, and he was found to be inside a THIRD group riddled with anti-Jew hate.
> 
> 
> ...The Campaign Against Anti-Semitism separately branded Labour “racist” and said it had filed a disciplinary complaint about Mr Corbyn with the party.
> 
> It followed the Labour leader’s admission late last week that in 2012 he had defended a horrific mural in east London that depicted Jewish bankers playing monopoly on the backs of the poor.
> 
> This morning, it emerged that Mr Corbyn has for seven years been a member of a Facebook group which is used by some members to spread anti-Semitic conspiracy theories and slurs.
> 
> The group called "The Labour Party Supporter", which Mr Corbyn joined himself rather than being added to it, features multiple posts which promote conspiracies about wealthy Jews running the world.
> 
> More recently, members of the group claimed that ISIS and Israel were jointly responsible for the nerve gas attack on ex-spy Sergei Skripal in Salisbury.
> 
> Mr Corbyn's office did not respond to a request for a comment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184842
> 
> Corbyn 'poster boy for anti-Semites' says Labour MP as leader says sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ I am seeing the Pyramid Eye, Monopoly type board on back of workers who are Brown, old men sitting at board, not sure if workers are meaning to be Brown as in Not White, but that together is I think Bankers making money off backs of and poverty of workers. There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> Of course aesthetically it cannot be considered Art, it is grotesquely crass and vulgar if anything A Crime Against Art. I have never heard of Mear One who painted this vulgar whatever.
Click to expand...


Yes it’s crap, I agree - it was a street mural in East London where the local Jews and others recognised it as propaganda regarding Jewish world domination via financial institutions.
 The bankers are the Jews, as confirmed by the ‘artist’ (who is ? American)

https://www.thejc.com/comment/comment/there-is-only-one-word-for-jeremy-corbyn-1.461313

....The work, Freedom for Humanity, was painted near Brick Lane in London’s East End by “graffiti artist” Kalen Ockerman, who goes by the name of Mear One.

Its intent was obvious. It showed businessmen and bankers sitting counting their money. Not only did they look like obvious caricatures of Jews – in a style reminiscent of Nazi propaganda in the 1930s – the artist himself confirmed they were intended as such, writing: “*Some of the older white Jewish folk in the local community had an issue with me portraying their beloved #Rothschild or #Warburg etc as the demons they are.”*

Anyone with even a basic knowledge of politics, history and the world would see that the work was caricaturing Jews. And, to be blunt, anyone denying that is indulging in sophistry of the most pathetically unconvincing kind.

Indeed, the then Mayor of Tower Hamlets, Lutfar Rahman, himself ordered council officials to “do everything possible” to remove the mural, agreeing that “the images of the bankers perpetuate anti-Semitic propaganda about conspiratorial Jewish domination of financial institutions.”

To repeat: this was not a controversial view. The artist himself held it, publicly....


----------



## xyz

Lucy Hamilton said:


> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?


Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I'm just hoping that next time the piece of shit meets up with his Hamas or Hezbollah buddies, he decides to stay. 

Maybe he will take George and Ken with him for a trifecta of win/win.


----------



## defcon4

Tilly said:


> *At last. The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.*



How does that manifest itself? It is easy slinging shit while not revealing details. Is it merely drawing attention to jewish over representation in worldwide political life, financial affairs, MSM, etc??? Or is it calling for some harm to jewish people? Every time jews are criticized there is a cry of anti-semitism. Grow up and accept criticism unless you do have some sinister plan you do not want to expose.


----------



## defcon4

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
Click to expand...

So, caricatures can be drawn about anybody but jews? Why is that? You can shit on Mohammed (just an example, I am not a Muslim) in caricatures but cannot have a mild one about jews? *IF* that mural is depicting jews at all.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They should be having THOUSANDS protesting outside your Parliament about the systematic grooming and gang raping of TENS of THOUSANDS of underage girls who's ENTIRE lives are now DESTROYED because of Britain's Muslim Pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meanwhile police is persecuting *wrongthink* full force.
> Man who taught dog Nazi salute found guilty of hate crime
Click to expand...


^^^^ WTF about that dog, stupid British waste their taxpayers money prosecuting a man because of his dog? They have their priorities all fucked up, they once were a great nation, of course we often in history have strongly disagreed with the British but on some level have always had a respect for them, it is difficult now to respect a peoples who are so Fucked and Cucked, who waste money prosecuting a man's dog, who have their police wasting time prosecuting Ethnic British for Tweets, who it now shows on a daily basis have new horrors of another Muslim Gang Raping Gang and no public outrage no MASSIVE protests in their streets and at their Parliament, I think Winston Churchill would be ashamed of Britain and what has been allowed to occur and how they are now a nation of Beta Cuck Faggots with no spines. IMHO Britain and also Sweden are too far Fucked and Cucked, it is over for those nations beyond a point of return within 15-20 years they will be a combination of Beirut and an African Shit Hole and it's their own fault.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
Click to expand...


Many Arabs also have big noses and also beards, look at The House of Saud etc a lot of big noses and also beards.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, caricatures can be drawn about anybody but jews? Why is that? You can shit on Mohammed (just an example, I am not a Muslim) in caricatures but cannot have a mild one about jews? *IF* that mural is depicting jews at all.
Click to expand...


Not only Mohammed, you can shit on Jesus Christ also, although they would approve of that....the um...._God Haters _I mean, if you approved of Mohammed being shitted on the um _God Haters_ would call you RACIST and probably a WHITE SUPREMACIST


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *At last. The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.*
> 
> 
> 
> How does that manifest itself? It is easy slinging shit while not revealing details. Is it merely drawing attention to jewish over representation in worldwide political life, financial affairs, MSM, etc??? Or is it calling for some harm to jewish people? Every time jews are criticized there is a cry of anti-semitism. Grow up and accept criticism unless you do have some sinister plan you do not want to expose.
Click to expand...


Maybe this is all because they want to replace Jeremy Corbyn with someone they think can win the next British Election whenever that is.


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, caricatures can be drawn about anybody but jews? Why is that? You can shit on Mohammed (just an example, I am not a Muslim) in caricatures but cannot have a mild one about jews? *IF* that mural is depicting jews at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not only Mohammed, you can shit on Jesus Christ also, although they would approve of that....the um...._God Haters _I mean, if you approved of Mohammed being shitted on the um _God Haters_ would call you RACIST and probably a WHITE SUPREMACIST
Click to expand...

Two peas in a pod. Brothers in arms actually.


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Maybe this is all because they want to replace Jeremy Corbyn with someone they think can win the next British Election whenever that is.


Apparently Corbyn cannot be blackmailed or bought at the moment.


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> They should be on the streets outside the British Parliament screaming and protesting against that, ISN'T more than THREE MILLION British women being raped IMPORTANT enough for them, it seems it is not.


That would be against the law. It would be spreading intolerance and hatred, perhaps even antisemitism.


----------



## xyz

Lucy Hamilton said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Arabs also have big noses and also beards, look at The House of Saud etc a lot of big noses and also beards.
Click to expand...

Yes, and many Jews have small noses and Arafat looked like a cartoon Jew.

Still, there is a history of caricatures aimed at degrading Jews.
Racist Caricatures of Jews from Nazi Germany in the 1930s and 1940s, and from Soviet Russia after 1967

Caricatures from "Der Stuermer": 1928-1932


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is all because they want to replace Jeremy Corbyn with someone they think can win the next British Election whenever that is.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Corbyn cannot be blackmailed or bought at the moment.
Click to expand...


I think the Labour MPs who were on that Screeching Protest were the ones who attempted to remove him already last year but failed, they are very Pro-EU, Corbyn strange for a Leftist is Anti-EU, I think the plan is to remove Corbyn and replace him with the British Obama who is FANATICALLY Pro-EU, Anti-Brexit, Pro-Open Borders, this is him:







^^^^ The British MSM would push him as the British Obama and the population would psychologically feel they had to put him in Downing Street because they are just TERRIFIED of being called RACIST if they did not.

Chuka Umunna - Wikipedia


----------



## defcon4

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Arabs also have big noses and also beards, look at The House of Saud etc a lot of big noses and also beards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and many Jews have small noses and Arafat looked like a cartoon Jew.
> 
> Still, there is a history of caricatures aimed at degrading Jews.
> Racist Caricatures of Jews from Nazi Germany in the 1930s and 1940s, and from Soviet Russia after 1967
> 
> Caricatures from "Der Stuermer": 1928-1932
Click to expand...

Why is it antisemitism to draw a caricature of a jew but anybody else can be depicted by jews in any way they want?>>>> Charlie Hebdo


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Arabs also have big noses and also beards, look at The House of Saud etc a lot of big noses and also beards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and many Jews have small noses and Arafat looked like a cartoon Jew.
> 
> Still, there is a history of caricatures aimed at degrading Jews.
> Racist Caricatures of Jews from Nazi Germany in the 1930s and 1940s, and from Soviet Russia after 1967
> 
> Caricatures from "Der Stuermer": 1928-1932
Click to expand...


Yes I am _fully_ aware of those _other _cartoons darling. Ahem. Ahem. That was before I was born, I was born in 1990, I am not responsible.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Arabs also have big noses and also beards, look at The House of Saud etc a lot of big noses and also beards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and many Jews have small noses and Arafat looked like a cartoon Jew.
> 
> Still, there is a history of caricatures aimed at degrading Jews.
> Racist Caricatures of Jews from Nazi Germany in the 1930s and 1940s, and from Soviet Russia after 1967
> 
> Caricatures from "Der Stuermer": 1928-1932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it antisemitism to draw a caricature of a jew but anybody else can be depicted by jews in any way they want?>>>> Charlie Hebdo
Click to expand...


Is this offensive or not offensive? I am a Roman Catholic:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xyz said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Arabs also have big noses and also beards, look at The House of Saud etc a lot of big noses and also beards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and many Jews have small noses and Arafat looked like a cartoon Jew.
> 
> Still, there is a history of caricatures aimed at degrading Jews.
> Racist Caricatures of Jews from Nazi Germany in the 1930s and 1940s, and from Soviet Russia after 1967
> 
> Caricatures from "Der Stuermer": 1928-1932
Click to expand...


*"Arafat looked like a cartoon Jew."*

So if there was a cartoon of Arafat would that be Anti-Semitic?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament



Tilly I have posted in other threads re. Jeremy Corbyn of his support for Hamas and Hezbollah etc and that he's a Neo-Marxist. But this situation IMHO is organised to remove Corbyn and replace him with an Anti-Brexit, Pro-EU leader, several days ago Corbyn removed a member of his main team who suggested that you should re think Brexit and they were all screaming the Anti-Brexit Labour MPs and now this situation of the protest against Corbyn who supports Brexit and is Anti-EU. They know that May is a weak woman with a tiny majority, they see an opportunity to have a General Election she is on a knife edge, they get an Anti-Brexit, Pro-EU Labour Leader who then with the MSM backing him immediately says you should have a Second Referendum etc They have despised that the British peoples voted to leave the EU, they never expected the British peoples to vote to leave the EU, they will never accept the result.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly I have posted in other threads re. Jeremy Corbyn of his support for Hamas and Hezbollah etc and that he's a Neo-Marxist. But this situation IMHO is organised to remove Corbyn and replace him with an Anti-Brexit, Pro-EU leader, several days ago Corbyn removed a member of his main team who suggested that you should re think Brexit and they were all screaming the Anti-Brexit Labour MPs and now this situation of the protest against Corbyn who supports Brexit and is Anti-EU. They know that May is a weak woman with a tiny majority, they see an opportunity to have a General Election she is on a knife edge, they get an Anti-Brexit, Pro-EU Labour Leader who then with the MSM backing him immediately says you should have a Second Referendum etc They have despised that the British peoples voted to leave the EU, they never expected the British peoples to vote to leave the EU, they will never accept the result.
Click to expand...

I’m aware of all this, but I don’t think we should be tolerating anti Semitic leaders of political parties - the opposition party no less - on the basis that they may get themselves a better leader. 
Anti semitism is on the rise in the U.K., what kind of message does it send to tolerate it among our political parties and their leaders?  
Throw the Jews under the bus in case the Labour Party get a a better leader? Nope.


----------



## Tilly

defcon4 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, caricatures can be drawn about anybody but jews? Why is that? You can shit on Mohammed (just an example, I am not a Muslim) in caricatures but cannot have a mild one about jews? *IF* that mural is depicting jews at all.
Click to expand...

Actually people die when caricatures of Mohammed are drawn - lots of people.  
Jews legally protest - occasionally.  Big difference.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Arabs also have big noses and also beards, look at The House of Saud etc a lot of big noses and also beards.
Click to expand...

As I already commented, the ‘artist’ confirmed he was depicting Jews, and he did so in a street mural in which he promulgated the age old anti Semitic propaganda that Jews control the world and are the enemy of humanity,  this in a place where a lot of Jews live. 
He was not depicting Arabs or Sauds, regardless of the size of their noses.



Tilly said:


> “*Some of the older white Jewish folk in the local community had an issue with me portraying their beloved #Rothschild or #Warburg etc as the demons they are.”*


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Arabs also have big noses and also beards, look at The House of Saud etc a lot of big noses and also beards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and many Jews have small noses and Arafat looked like a cartoon Jew.
> 
> Still, there is a history of caricatures aimed at degrading Jews.
> Racist Caricatures of Jews from Nazi Germany in the 1930s and 1940s, and from Soviet Russia after 1967
> 
> Caricatures from "Der Stuermer": 1928-1932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it antisemitism to draw a caricature of a jew but anybody else can be depicted by jews in any way they want?>>>> Charlie Hebdo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this offensive or not offensive? I am a Roman Catholic:
Click to expand...

Catholics also have a right to protest what they find offensive.


----------



## Tilly

Even denying Israel’s right to exist and comparing Israel to the Nazis isn’t enough to keep you out of the Labour Party:

*Shah allegations*
The current row can be traced back to two allegations in 2016 - a year after Mr Corbyn became leader.

The first was against the MP for Bradford West, Naz Shah.

It was revealed that the year before she became the MP, she shared a graphicshowing an image of Israel's outline superimposed on a map of the US under the headline* "Solution for Israel-Palestine conflict - relocate Israel into United States", with the comment "problem solved".*

*A number of other posts emerged, with her comparing Israel to the Nazis and saying "the Jews are rallying*
She apologised and resigned from her post as John McDonnell's parliamentary private secretary.






Media caption2016: Naz Shah blames ignorance for posts she admits were anti-Semitic
Mr Corbyn said Ms Shah's remarks were "offensive and unacceptable", and she was suspended from the party.

She was reinstated in July and blamed her "ignorance" for the posts, admitting they were anti-Semitic.

How the Labour anti-Semitism saga unfolded


----------



## Tilly

Annual Comference 2017:

Labour was branded the 'new nasty party' last night after an outbreak of intimidation and anti-Semitism at its annual conference.

Jeremy Corbyn was urged to act after activists applauded panellists at a fringe meeting who *likened supporters of Israel to Nazis.*

One speaker even suggested Labour *should be free to debate whether the Holocaust had happened...

...
Senior Labour MPs last night urged Mr Corbyn to take action against rising anti-Semitism in the party.
*
John Cryer, who is chairman of the Parliamentary Labour Party, said *some social media postings from supporters were 'redolent of the 1930s' and 'made your hair stand on end'...



Read more: Labour activist suggests the Holocaust should be debated | Daily Mail Online *
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Anti semitism is on the rise in the U.K., what kind of message does it send to tolerate it among our political parties and their leaders?
> Throw the Jews under the bus in case the Labour Party get a a better leader? Nope.




 Most people just don't get it.

 Corbyn, and much of the left are willing to throw Jews under the bus because they are pandering to Muslims.  The old guard portion of the right carries the antisemitic torch, blind to the fact that Jews are being targeted by Muslims just like Christians.

 The west is under attack by Islam. yet it remains divided and unable to recognize the existential threat. The left is increasingly hostile to Jews, yet the portion of the right we are seeing here shares the hostility towards Jews rather than recognizing that Muslims are targeting both.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> What does this have to do with the thread title?



Nothing.

he is merely a rightwing antisemite rather than left.


----------



## Tilly

A Labour spokesman said: 'Labour condemns anti-Semitism in the strongest terms. We will not tolerate anti-Semitism or Holocaust denial.' 
Lol.



*Corbynistas' applause for vile anti-Semitic rants amid calls to expel Jewish group *


...÷ A leaflet was circulated at the conference from 'Labour Party Marxists' discussing the '*commonality between Zionists and Nazis' and quoting Reinhard Heydrich, the architect of the Final Solution, *saying 'National Socialists had no intention of attacking Jewish people'.....

....He [Miko Peled] added: 'It's about the limits of tolerance: *we don't invite the Nazis and give them an hour to explain why they are right; we do not invite apartheid South Africa racists to explain why apartheid was good for the blacks, and in the same way we do not invite Zionists – it's a very similar kind of thing.'...*

Read more: Labour activist suggests the Holocaust should be debated | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Even denying Israel’s right to exist and comparing Israel to the Nazis isn’t enough to keep you out of the Labour Party:
> 
> *Shah allegations*
> The current row can be traced back to two allegations in 2016 - a year after Mr Corbyn became leader.
> 
> The first was against the MP for Bradford West, Naz Shah.
> 
> It was revealed that the year before she became the MP, she shared a graphicshowing an image of Israel's outline superimposed on a map of the US under the headline* "Solution for Israel-Palestine conflict - relocate Israel into United States", with the comment "problem solved".*
> 
> *A number of other posts emerged, with her comparing Israel to the Nazis and saying "the Jews are rallying*
> She apologised and resigned from her post as John McDonnell's parliamentary private secretary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media caption2016: Naz Shah blames ignorance for posts she admits were anti-Semitic
> Mr Corbyn said Ms Shah's remarks were "offensive and unacceptable", and she was suspended from the party.
> 
> She was reinstated in July and blamed her "ignorance" for the posts, admitting they were anti-Semitic.
> 
> How the Labour anti-Semitism saga unfolded




What a coarse, ugly creature.

Even all that makeup caked on can't hide it.


----------



## Tilly

Seems like Labour has quite a problem.

*Labour councillor, 20, suspended over claims she called Hitler 'the greatest man in history' in latest anti-Semitic scandal to hit Corbyn's party* 



 



The 20-year-old student is alleged to have called Adolf Hitler the ‘greatest man in history’ and said she hoped Iran would use a nuclear weapon to ‘wipe Israel off the map’.


Miss Gurbuz, who is Muslim, became Luton’s youngest councillor when she was elected to the High Town ward last year.







+4
Luton's youngest councillor Aysegul Gurbuz's has been suspended after anti-Semitic tweets were found on her Twitter account


Read more: Luton's Labour councillor Aysegul Gurbuz suspended over anti-semtic tweets | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## flacaltenn

*This one is specifically about allegations against the Labor Party of anti-semitism. Not other protests. Not Muslims. Don't go far from the topic. *


----------



## Coyote

That is a horrible mural...can’t believe it was defended!


----------



## defcon4

Tilly said:


> Actually people die when caricatures of Mohammed are drawn - lots of people.
> Jews legally protest - occasionally. Big difference.


I have not seen jews protesting Mohammed caricatures. 

Jews are protesting what? You are avoiding to answer the question of how antisemitism manifests itself. Is it in the form of criticism or actual threat of physical harm?


----------



## defcon4

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti semitism is on the rise in the U.K., what kind of message does it send to tolerate it among our political parties and their leaders?
> Throw the Jews under the bus in case the Labour Party get a a better leader? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people just don't get it.
> 
> Corbyn, and much of the left are willing to throw Jews under the bus because they are pandering to Muslims.  The old guard portion of the right carries the antisemitic torch, blind to the fact that Jews are being targeted by Muslims just like Christians.
> 
> The west is under attack by Islam. yet it remains divided and unable to recognize the existential threat. The left is increasingly hostile to Jews, yet the portion of the right we are seeing here shares the hostility towards Jews rather than recognizing that Muslims are targeting both.
Click to expand...

The West is not under attack of Islam. The West was doing just fine before importing Muslims into their countries. The west is being overrun by so called "refugees" because jew sponsored NGOs.


----------



## defcon4

flacaltenn said:


> *This one is specifically about allegations against the Labor Party of anti-semitism. Not other protests. Not Muslims. Don't go far from the topic. *


Well, thank you.


----------



## defcon4

Tilly said:


> A Labour spokesman said: 'Labour condemns anti-Semitism in the strongest terms. We will not tolerate anti-Semitism or Holocaust denial.'
> Lol.


Nobody denies the1945 International Red Cross report of the 270 000 jews dying from starvation and Typhus because the Allies bombed the shit out of the supply lines to the labor camps. It is not antisemitism to examine the facts.


----------



## Tilly

defcon4 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually people die when caricatures of Mohammed are drawn - lots of people.
> Jews legally protest - occasionally. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen jews protesting Mohammed caricatures.
> 
> Jews are protesting what? You are avoiding to answer the question of how antisemitism manifests itself. Is it in the form of criticism or actual threat of physical harm?
Click to expand...

I didn’t say Jews protested Mohamed caricatures.
And neither am I avoiding how the antisemitism I am referring to has manifested.
 If you’d quit getting your panties in a bunch as soon as the issue of antisemitism is raised and simply read the OP and the subsequent posts I’ve made re antisemitism in the Labour Party, then there’s a good chance you’d understand how it has and is being manifested!  
 If you can’t be bothered and want to continue to derail with grooming gangs and rape reports, go somewhere else! Thank you.


----------



## Tilly

defcon4 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti semitism is on the rise in the U.K., what kind of message does it send to tolerate it among our political parties and their leaders?
> Throw the Jews under the bus in case the Labour Party get a a better leader? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people just don't get it.
> 
> Corbyn, and much of the left are willing to throw Jews under the bus because they are pandering to Muslims.  The old guard portion of the right carries the antisemitic torch, blind to the fact that Jews are being targeted by Muslims just like Christians.
> 
> The west is under attack by Islam. yet it remains divided and unable to recognize the existential threat. The left is increasingly hostile to Jews, yet the portion of the right we are seeing here shares the hostility towards Jews rather than recognizing that Muslims are targeting both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The West is not under attack of Islam. The West was doing just fine before importing Muslims into their countries. The west is being overrun by so called "refugees" because jew sponsored NGOs.
Click to expand...

Lots of people who aren’t Jews also sponsor NGOs.


----------



## Tilly

defcon4 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Labour spokesman said: 'Labour condemns anti-Semitism in the strongest terms. We will not tolerate anti-Semitism or Holocaust denial.'
> Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody denies the1945 International Red Cross report of the 270 000 jews dying from starvation and Typhus because the Allies bombed the shit out of the supply lines to the labor camps. It is not antisemitism to examine the facts.
Click to expand...

No it isn’t. How does that relate to Holocaust denial?


----------



## Coyote

defcon4 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually people die when caricatures of Mohammed are drawn - lots of people.
> Jews legally protest - occasionally. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not seen jews protesting Mohammed caricatures.
> 
> Jews are protesting what? You are avoiding to answer the question of how antisemitism manifests itself. Is it in the form of criticism or actual threat of physical harm?
Click to expand...

It is manifested in many ways such as the perpetration of these canards of Jewish world domination.  Jews and muslims have frequently come together on condemning hate.  I think that the feeling that injustice should be confronted not condoned is a deep part of the Jewish psyche.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti semitism is on the rise in the U.K., what kind of message does it send to tolerate it among our political parties and their leaders?
> Throw the Jews under the bus in case the Labour Party get a a better leader? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people just don't get it.
> 
> Corbyn, and much of the left are willing to throw Jews under the bus because they are pandering to Muslims.  The old guard portion of the right carries the antisemitic torch, blind to the fact that Jews are being targeted by Muslims just like Christians.
> 
> The west is under attack by Islam. yet it remains divided and unable to recognize the existential threat. The left is increasingly hostile to Jews, yet the portion of the right we are seeing here shares the hostility towards Jews rather than recognizing that Muslims are targeting both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The West is not under attack of Islam. The West was doing just fine before importing Muslims into their countries. The west is being overrun by so called "refugees" because jew sponsored NGOs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of people who aren’t Jews also sponsor NGOs.
Click to expand...


Did you see Al Murray at that demo?


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> That is a horrible mural...can’t believe it was defended!



Corbyn  didn't defend it. But he didn't condemn it enough.


----------



## xyz

Coyote said:


> Jews and muslims have frequently come together on condemning hate.


More often lately, with the rise of the extreme right and all.


----------



## Mindful

This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.


----------



## Coyote

What is disturbing about Corbyn is not him alone but that he seems to be part of a trend in Europe and America towards a tacit acceptance of this sort of hateful messaging that whether intended or not, provides emboldens these groups. They see an oppotunity to move from the fringes to the maistream and that should never be tolerated.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> What is disturbing about Corbyn is not him alone but that he seems to be part of a trend in Europe and America towards a tacit acceptance of this sort of hateful messaging that whether intended or not, provides emboldens these groups. They see an oppotunity to move from the fringes to the maistream and that should never be tolerated.



He also supported the IRA when they were blowing up people in England.

His sidekick Dianne Abbott is something else. She can't even add up 2+2.


----------



## xyz

Coyote said:


> What is disturbing about Corbyn is not him alone but that he seems to be part of a trend in Europe and America towards a tacit acceptance of this sort of hateful messaging that whether intended or not, provides emboldens these groups. They see an oppotunity to move from the fringes to the maistream and that should never be tolerated.


He has been tacit about everything: his support for Brexit, and I wouldn't be surprised if he's a Putin supporter. Signs seem to point in that direction.


----------



## Mindful

xyz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is disturbing about Corbyn is not him alone but that he seems to be part of a trend in Europe and America towards a tacit acceptance of this sort of hateful messaging that whether intended or not, provides emboldens these groups. They see an oppotunity to move from the fringes to the maistream and that should never be tolerated.
> 
> 
> 
> He has been tacit about everything: his support for Brexit, and I wouldn't be surprised if he's a Putin supporter. Signs seem to point in that direction.
Click to expand...


What signs?


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.


That is what we are discussing.


----------



## Mindful

Coyote said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what we are discussing.
Click to expand...


I see a lot of Muslims being brought in.

They have nothing to do with this particular issue.

Anti semitism has been going on since before Mohammed.


----------



## Mindful

Sussex Friends of Israel.

MUST READ-Exceptional article and as an added bonus, it's in the Guardian...

"But there was also palpable fury beneath the politeness. I can’t speak for why all the other people at the protest felt furious –we didn’t establish a party line on this at our last general meeting because we were too busy discussing how to control the weather – as a US politician alleged last week. But I was furious after a weekend of news stories about how Corbyn had, once again, endorsed antisemitic behaviour and failed to take responsibility for it until public opinion forced him to do so. Deja vu? Groundhog Day, more like."




Why did I protest against Corbyn? Look at his long list of evasions | Hadley Freeman
It felt good to join others demonstrating over the Labour leader’s conduct. He needs to tackle antisemitism in the party once and for all, says Guardian…
THEGUARDIAN.COM


----------



## Coyote

Mindful said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what we are discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lot of Muslims being brought in.
> 
> They have nothing to do with this particular issue.
> 
> Anti semitism has been going on since before Mohammed.
Click to expand...

Since flac posted a mod note, i dont think it has been a problem


----------



## Selivan

According to the number of women's messages, this branch is called wrong ...
It was necessary to name:
Beautiful Lady severely scold all other freaks, especially anti-Semites.
It is right.
Ladies, beat them!


----------



## Mindful

‘No. He really does mean lizards, doesn’t he?’

Labour, lizards and the problem of anti-Semitism | The Spectator


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what we are discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lot of Muslims being brought in.
> 
> They have nothing to do with this particular issue.
> 
> Anti semitism has been going on since before Mohammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are the very reason Corbyn is an antisemite, and an antisemitic Muslim member of the labor party was mentioned in the very op of this thread.
> 
> Speaking of the most important contributing factors to the antisemitism is ON topic, here, especially the Muslim influence is part and parcel of the op.
> 
> To say there should be no discussion of very the theme brought up in the op is disingenuous.
Click to expand...


So, he had a relationship with the antisemitic and militant Islamist organisations Hezbollah and Hamas, in the past.

But the issue here is not whether or not Corbyn is an anti Semite. But that he tolerates anti semitism in the Labour Party, by the evasive nature of his attitude to the problems.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what we are discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lot of Muslims being brought in.
> 
> They have nothing to do with this particular issue.
> 
> Anti semitism has been going on since before Mohammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are the very reason Corbyn is an antisemite, and an antisemitic Muslim member of the labor party was mentioned in the very op of this thread.
> 
> Speaking of the most important contributing factors to the antisemitism is ON topic, here, especially the Muslim influence is part and parcel of the op.
> 
> To say there should be no discussion of very the theme brought up in the op is disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he had a relationship with the antisemitic and militant Islamist organisations Hezbollah and Hamas, in the past.
> 
> But the issue here is not whether or not Corbyn is an anti Semite. But that he tolerates anti semitism in the Labour Party, by the evasive nature of his attitude to the problems.
Click to expand...


He still has those relationships, and his own evasive measures as well as the evasive measures of the Muslim woman introduced by the op stem from their own antisemitism.

 Honestly, now -- his being a direct supporter of an organization promising the genocide of Jews should give people at least a tiny clue, don't you think?


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what we are discussing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a lot of Muslims being brought in.
> 
> They have nothing to do with this particular issue.
> 
> Anti semitism has been going on since before Mohammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are the very reason Corbyn is an antisemite, and an antisemitic Muslim member of the labor party was mentioned in the very op of this thread.
> 
> Speaking of the most important contributing factors to the antisemitism is ON topic, here, especially the Muslim influence is part and parcel of the op.
> 
> To say there should be no discussion of very the theme brought up in the op is disingenuous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he had a relationship with the antisemitic and militant Islamist organisations Hezbollah and Hamas, in the past.
> 
> But the issue here is not whether or not Corbyn is an anti Semite. But that he tolerates anti semitism in the Labour Party, by the evasive nature of his attitude to the problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He still has those relationships, and his own evasive measures as well as the evasive measures of the Muslim woman introduced by the op stem from their own antisemitism.
> 
> Honestly, now -- his being a direct supporter of an organization promising the genocide of Jews should give people at least a tiny clue, don't you think?
Click to expand...


You're right of course, but in this instance, I feel it is a separate issue.

One to watch for his unapologetic overt views is George Galloway. He brings Israel in to almost every conversation he has.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe.

Here is an example of Jeremy Corbyn's lack of a backbone:


Jeremy Corbyn compares Israel to Isis at launch of anti-Semitism report | Metro News


----------



## Mindful

~ Standing up. Not standing by. ~


Yeah right.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe.
> 
> Here is an example of Jeremy Corbyn's lack of a backbone:
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn compares Israel to Isis at launch of anti-Semitism report | Metro News




That goes well beyond the lack of a backbone. That is an  assault on decency and reason, and reveals what an utter lunatic is leading the labor party.

Were an individual to make a similar comparison involving Corbyn, that would be considered libelous.


----------



## Mindful

Jeremy explains all.

Exclusive Jewish News interview with Jeremy Corbyn: ‘I’m not an anti-Semite in any form’


----------



## Tilly

xyz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jews and muslims have frequently come together on condemning hate.
> 
> 
> 
> More often lately, with the rise of the extreme right and all.
Click to expand...

Most antisemitism in the U.K. is coming from the left and from immigrants from Islamic countries.  Their is currently no ‘rise of the extreme right’ in the U.K. The Labour Party are in it up to their neck, partly because they court the Islamic vote.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.


Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with.
 But it is undeniable that antisemitism has increased along with the huge influx of Islamic immigrants.  This is also in  evidence in other European countries that have received large numbers of Islamic immigrants. 
Also, the Labour Party courts the Muslim vote, has a number of Muslim MPs accused of and suspended for antisemitism, and who also support Hamas and attend the anti Semitic al Quds marches.  
Hamas want to see Israel driven into the sea - how could one support the violent destruction of Israel and its people and claim not to be antisemitic?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with.
> But it is undeniable that antisemitism has increased along with the huge influx of Islamic immigrants.  This is also in  evidence in other European countries that have received large numbers of Islamic immigrants.
> Also, the Labour Party courts the Muslim vote, has a number of Muslim MPs accused of and suspended for antisemitism, and who also support Hamas and attend the anti Semitic al Quds marches.  Hamas want to see Israel driven into the sea - how could one support the violent destruction of Israel and claim not to be antisemitic?
Click to expand...


Self Deleting my own post now it has been read which was my point in posting it that it being read.


----------



## Tilly

Another Holocaust denier or two:



*Labour in MELTDOWN over anti-Semitism: Party discipline chief quits after she opposed suspending activist who posted vile Facebook link denying the Holocaust*

*Labour's disciplinary chief resigned for opposing the suspension of Alan Bull*
*Christine Shawcroft, who was only appointed in January, has stood down *
*She had e-mailed colleagues to demand the activist be let back into the party  *
By Daniel Martin, Policy Editor For The Daily Mail

PUBLISHED: 22:24, 28 March 2018 | UPDATED: 22:27, 28 March 2018


Labour was in meltdown over anti-Semitism last night after its disciplinary chief resigned for opposing the suspension of an apparent Holocaust denier.

Christine Shawcroft, who was only appointed in January, stood down after it emerged that she had e-mailed colleagues to demand the activist be let back into the party.

The activist, Alan Bull, a Labour candidate for Peterborough Council, *had been suspended for posting a link on Facebook to a fake news article titled: 'International Red Cross Report Confirms the Holocaust of Six Million Jews is a Hoax.'*

*It was accompanied with a picture of the famous gates of Auschwitz, with the phrase 'Arbeit Macht Frei' [work sets you free] replaced with 'Muh Holocaust...*






+5
The activist, Alan Bull, a Labour candidate for Peterborough Council, had been suspended for posting a link on Facebook to a fake news article titled: 'International Red Cross Report Confirms the Holocaust of Six Million Jews is a Hoax


Read more: Labour in MELTDOWN over anti-Semitism | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Mindful

Jeremy sure mixes his metaphors, in that interview.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Another Holocaust denier or two:
> 
> 
> 
> *Labour in MELTDOWN over anti-Semitism: Party discipline chief quits after she opposed suspending activist who posted vile Facebook link denying the Holocaust*
> 
> *Labour's disciplinary chief resigned for opposing the suspension of Alan Bull*
> *Christine Shawcroft, who was only appointed in January, has stood down *
> *She had e-mailed colleagues to demand the activist be let back into the party  *
> By Daniel Martin, Policy Editor For The Daily Mail
> 
> PUBLISHED: 22:24, 28 March 2018 | UPDATED: 22:27, 28 March 2018
> 
> 
> Labour was in meltdown over anti-Semitism last night after its disciplinary chief resigned for opposing the suspension of an apparent Holocaust denier.
> 
> Christine Shawcroft, who was only appointed in January, stood down after it emerged that she had e-mailed colleagues to demand the activist be let back into the party.
> 
> The activist, Alan Bull, a Labour candidate for Peterborough Council, *had been suspended for posting a link on Facebook to a fake news article titled: 'International Red Cross Report Confirms the Holocaust of Six Million Jews is a Hoax.'*
> 
> *It was accompanied with a picture of the famous gates of Auschwitz, with the phrase 'Arbeit Macht Frei' [work sets you free] replaced with 'Muh Holocaust...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +5
> The activist, Alan Bull, a Labour candidate for Peterborough Council, had been suspended for posting a link on Facebook to a fake news article titled: 'International Red Cross Report Confirms the Holocaust of Six Million Jews is a Hoax
> 
> 
> Read more: Labour in MELTDOWN over anti-Semitism | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



I'm impressed with the turnout in Paris, against anti-semitism, and in support of the murdered old lady, the Holocaust survivor.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Tilly said:


> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament



I don't know if there is institutional anti-Semitism within the Labour Party. Mostly there's a dislike of Israel because of what has happened to the Palestinians. 

I don't necessarily agree with taking sides on an issue where both sides are wrong, but I also have no doubt that the term "anti-Semetism" gets banded around a lot to attack opponents of Israel, I mean, it's happened to me quite a few times on this forum.


----------



## Mindful

frigidweirdo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if there is institutional anti-Semitism within the Labour Party. Mostly there's a dislike of Israel because of what has happened to the Palestinians.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with taking sides on an issue where both sides are wrong, but I also have no doubt that the term "anti-Semetism" gets banded around a lot to attack opponents of Israel, I mean, it's happened to me quite a few times on this forum.
Click to expand...


What's the excuse for anti semitism before the State of Israel?

Just another scapegoat.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with.
> But it is undeniable that antisemitism has increased along with the huge influx of Islamic immigrants.  This is also in  evidence in other European countries that have received large numbers of Islamic immigrants.
> Also, the Labour Party courts the Muslim vote, has a number of Muslim MPs accused of and suspended for antisemitism, and who also support Hamas and attend the anti Semitic al Quds marches.  Hamas want to see Israel driven into the sea - how could one support the violent destruction of Israel and claim not to be antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about Jeremy Corbyn and Labour, it's not about Muslims yet again you are posting about Muslims.
> 
> *"Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with."*
> 
> We all will remember this the next time you invade a thread that has NOTHING to do with Muslims so you can have crocodile tears about Muslim Rape Gangs you do not give a crap about only when it's Convenient. Now like a good Bedwetter report this post or I will save time and report my post for you.
> 
> I think we have lost count of the threads you have derailed but not being Bedwetters we did not report, from now on you will be getting reported, I tell you this in the open here because you do have PMs Disabled, from now on when you derail other threads that have NOTHING to do with Muslims and Islam to have crocodile tears about Muslims and Muslim Rape Gangs you are getting reported.
Click to expand...

I didn’t say that antisemitism in the Labour Party has nothing to do with muslims. 

*I said that the grooming/rape gangs in the U.K. have nothing to do with the subject of the protest against antisemitism in the Labour Party/Corbyn.
And it DOESN'T. *

I also asked you politely twice to cease derailing the thread with posts about  grooming/rape gangs but you seem to think you are a law unto yourself.

So, I can see that you have been severely triggered here, just as you are when people make posts about immigrant attacks in your country, Austria.  You also have almighty, expletive laden hissy fits when posters have the audacity to comment on such things occurring in Austria, yet you are quite free with your insults against everyone else’s nations. 

Now, go ahead and get busy with your report finger, Lucy, but do quit derailing my threads in the meantime. Thank you!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

There is no ‘institutional anti-Semitism’ within the Labour Party – it’s a ridiculous rightwing lie; whether in the US or the UK, conservatives are consistent in their contempt for facts and the truth.

And as already correctly noted: appropriate, warranted criticism of Israel is not ‘anti-Semitism.’


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with.
> But it is undeniable that antisemitism has increased along with the huge influx of Islamic immigrants.  This is also in  evidence in other European countries that have received large numbers of Islamic immigrants.
> Also, the Labour Party courts the Muslim vote, has a number of Muslim MPs accused of and suspended for antisemitism, and who also support Hamas and attend the anti Semitic al Quds marches.  Hamas want to see Israel driven into the sea - how could one support the violent destruction of Israel and claim not to be antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about Jeremy Corbyn and Labour, it's not about Muslims yet again you are posting about Muslims.
> 
> *"Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with."*
> 
> We all will remember this the next time you invade a thread that has NOTHING to do with Muslims so you can have crocodile tears about Muslim Rape Gangs you do not give a crap about only when it's Convenient. Now like a good Bedwetter report this post or I will save time and report my post for you.
> 
> I think we have lost count of the threads you have derailed but not being Bedwetters we did not report, from now on you will be getting reported, I tell you this in the open here because you do have PMs Disabled, from now on when you derail other threads that have NOTHING to do with Muslims and Islam to have crocodile tears about Muslims and Muslim Rape Gangs you are getting reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that antisemitism in the Labour Party has nothing to do with muslims.
> I said that the grooming/rape gangs in the U.K. have nothing to do with the subject of the protest against antisemitism in the Labour Party/Corbyn.
> And it DOESN'T.
> I also asked you politely twice to cease derailing the thread with posts about  grooming/rape gangs but you seem to think you are a law unto yourself.
> So, I can see that you have been severely triggered here, just as you are when people make posts about immigrant attacks in your country, Austria.  You also have almighty, expletive laden hissy fits when posters have the audacity to comment on such things occurring in Austria, yet you are quite free with your insults against everyone else’s nations.
> Now, go ahead and get busy with your report finger, Lucy, but do quit derailing my threads in the meantime. Thank you!
Click to expand...


Stop derailing the thread you are Off Topic, the Topic is Jeremy Corbyn and Labour.

We are not Cucked like Britain, Britain should be insulted you cannot even protect your own children from being raped.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with.
> But it is undeniable that antisemitism has increased along with the huge influx of Islamic immigrants.  This is also in  evidence in other European countries that have received large numbers of Islamic immigrants.
> Also, the Labour Party courts the Muslim vote, has a number of Muslim MPs accused of and suspended for antisemitism, and who also support Hamas and attend the anti Semitic al Quds marches.  Hamas want to see Israel driven into the sea - how could one support the violent destruction of Israel and claim not to be antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about Jeremy Corbyn and Labour, it's not about Muslims yet again you are posting about Muslims.
> 
> *"Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with."*
> 
> We all will remember this the next time you invade a thread that has NOTHING to do with Muslims so you can have crocodile tears about Muslim Rape Gangs you do not give a crap about only when it's Convenient. Now like a good Bedwetter report this post or I will save time and report my post for you.
> 
> I think we have lost count of the threads you have derailed but not being Bedwetters we did not report, from now on you will be getting reported, I tell you this in the open here because you do have PMs Disabled, from now on when you derail other threads that have NOTHING to do with Muslims and Islam to have crocodile tears about Muslims and Muslim Rape Gangs you are getting reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that antisemitism in the Labour Party has nothing to do with muslims.
> I said that the grooming/rape gangs in the U.K. have nothing to do with the subject of the protest against antisemitism in the Labour Party/Corbyn.
> And it DOESN'T.
> I also asked you politely twice to cease derailing the thread with posts about  grooming/rape gangs but you seem to think you are a law unto yourself.
> So, I can see that you have been severely triggered here, just as you are when people make posts about immigrant attacks in your country, Austria.  You also have almighty, expletive laden hissy fits when posters have the audacity to comment on such things occurring in Austria, yet you are quite free with your insults against everyone else’s nations.
> Now, go ahead and get busy with your report finger, Lucy, but do quit derailing my threads in the meantime. Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are not Cucked like Britain, Britain should be insulted you cannot even protect your own children from being raped.
Click to expand...

Fine, I don’t think I’ve ever hidden my disgust about this. I simply asked you to stay on topic. And now I’m asking you again.


----------



## Mindful

*The Labour Party’s history reminds us there have always been left-wing anti-semites*
*In the 19th century, socialists who mixed anti-semitic conspiracy theories with left-wing rhetoric were said to subscribe to the Socialism of Fools.*

*The Labour Party’s history reminds us there have always been left-wing anti-semites*


----------



## Mindful

From that article:

** "Wherever there is trouble in Europe, wherever rumours of war circulate and men's minds are distraught with fear of change and calamity, you may be sure that a hooked-nosed Rothschild is at his games somewhere near the region of the disturbances."

So said _Labour Leader_, the newspaper of the Independent Labour Party, back in 1891. A mere 127 years later, the current leader of the Labour Party is in trouble for apparently backing a mural that, quite literally, featured a caricature of a hook-nosed Rothschild. Safe to say, antisemitism has been around in the Labour Party for a lot longer than Jeremy Corbyn**


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with.
> But it is undeniable that antisemitism has increased along with the huge influx of Islamic immigrants.  This is also in  evidence in other European countries that have received large numbers of Islamic immigrants.
> Also, the Labour Party courts the Muslim vote, has a number of Muslim MPs accused of and suspended for antisemitism, and who also support Hamas and attend the anti Semitic al Quds marches.  Hamas want to see Israel driven into the sea - how could one support the violent destruction of Israel and claim not to be antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about Jeremy Corbyn and Labour, it's not about Muslims yet again you are posting about Muslims.
> 
> *"Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with."*
> 
> We all will remember this the next time you invade a thread that has NOTHING to do with Muslims so you can have crocodile tears about Muslim Rape Gangs you do not give a crap about only when it's Convenient. Now like a good Bedwetter report this post or I will save time and report my post for you.
> 
> I think we have lost count of the threads you have derailed but not being Bedwetters we did not report, from now on you will be getting reported, I tell you this in the open here because you do have PMs Disabled, from now on when you derail other threads that have NOTHING to do with Muslims and Islam to have crocodile tears about Muslims and Muslim Rape Gangs you are getting reported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn’t say that antisemitism in the Labour Party has nothing to do with muslims.
> I said that the grooming/rape gangs in the U.K. have nothing to do with the subject of the protest against antisemitism in the Labour Party/Corbyn.
> And it DOESN'T.
> I also asked you politely twice to cease derailing the thread with posts about  grooming/rape gangs but you seem to think you are a law unto yourself.
> So, I can see that you have been severely triggered here, just as you are when people make posts about immigrant attacks in your country, Austria.  You also have almighty, expletive laden hissy fits when posters have the audacity to comment on such things occurring in Austria, yet you are quite free with your insults against everyone else’s nations.
> Now, go ahead and get busy with your report finger, Lucy, but do quit derailing my threads in the meantime. Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop derailing the thread you are Off Topic, the Topic is Jeremy Corbyn and Labour.
> 
> We are not Cucked like Britain, Britain should be insulted you cannot even protect your own children from being raped.
Click to expand...

I wonder why you always get your knickers in such a twist and attempt to derail whenever the subject of anti semitism is raised 

Anyway, back to the topic, Lucy 


*Muslims play a prominent role among Labour party anti-Semitic inciters*
Any in-depth look into a Western country will uncover extreme Muslim anti-Semitic inciters, usually operating from religious communities


.....While not all of the most extreme anti-Semitic slurs disclosed were made by Muslim representatives of the party, *they represented a disproportionately large percentage of the anti-Semitic perpetrators. *
Salim Mulla was one of those suspended. This councilor and former mayor of Blackburn claimed that Israel was behind ISIS.

As so often among Muslim anti-Semites around the world, in addition to attacking Israel they also incite against Jews. Mulla wrote: “*Zionist Jews are a disgrace to humanity.”[5] Beinazir Lasharie, a Labour councillor in Kensington posted a Facebook message saying: “Many people know about who was behind 9/11 and also who is behind Isis. I’ve nothing against Jews ... just sharing it!”[6]*

Muslims play a prominent role among Labour party anti-Semitic inciters


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> This about Jeremy Corbyn and the Jewish Community. Not Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it certainly isn’t about the ‘asian’ grooming/rape gangs that some posters were strangely derailing the thread with.
> But it is undeniable that antisemitism has increased along with the huge influx of Islamic immigrants.  This is also in  evidence in other European countries that have received large numbers of Islamic immigrants.
> Also, the Labour Party courts the Muslim vote, has a number of Muslim MPs accused of and suspended for antisemitism, and who also support Hamas and attend the anti Semitic al Quds marches.  Hamas want to see Israel driven into the sea - how could one support the violent destruction of Israel and claim not to be antisemitic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Self Deleting my own post now it has been read which was my point in posting it that it being read.
Click to expand...

I’m glad if that made you happy, Lucy. And thank you for deleting your off topic post 

Now back to the topic. This is what Douglas Murray had to say about antisemitism in the Labour Party back in 2016. 
Seems he was right that it wouldn’t be easy to ‘root it out’ - if anyone even bothered trying:


*Labour’s anti-Semitism problem stems from its grassroots*
Douglas Murray


....But now everybody is talking about the Jews and Labour’s anti-Semitism problem. Yet they still refuse to get to the point. Because it is not as though anti-Semitism is simply transferred in the water-supply. Of course there are anti-Semitic tendencies in every strain of politics. I could point to a strain within the Conservative tradition. But in the Conservative tradition it is dying. *The problem for Labour is that anti-Semitism in their party is a growth industry. And the simple reason for that is a demographic one.*

The modern Labour party claims to be an anti-racist movement, but *because of demographic changes in the UK in certain areas it has to run on a covertly racist ticket. Try getting elected in Bradford as a Jew or a philo-Semite. And what exactly do people think the voters of Bradford West want?* This is a constituency that voted for George Galloway even after everything one needed to know about Galloway was known. It is a constituency which he, *while the local MP, declared an ‘Israel-free zone’ and where journalists of Jewish appearance or name were physically assaulted. *Is it an accident that David Ward (remember him?) of the Lib Dems represented Bradford East?

Why did that happen? The simple reason is, *as Mehdi Hasan once said, that anti-Semitism among Britain’s Muslim communities is ‘routine and commonplace.*’ It is, as Mehdi said, the ‘dirty little secret’ of Britain’s Muslims. Numerous polls have shown a glimpse of the same thing. And that, right there, is Labour’s problem: the more Muslims you have, the more anti-Semitism you have. *Of course the party will not admit this. Not least because it goes directly against New Labour’s policy of mass immigration...*

Labour’s anti-Semitism problem stems from its grassroots | Coffee House


----------



## Tilly

Oops. Seems they just can’t help themselves:

*Corbynista Labour activist is SUSPENDED after tweeting mocked-up image of notorious Auschwitz 'Arbeit Macht Frei' sign on job centre*

*Labour has suspended an activist over tweet of mocked-up job centre sign*
*Post by Marianne Tellier replaced usual job centre logo with 'Arbeit Macht Frei'*
*Row erupted as Labour was engulfed by row over anti-Semitism problem in party*
By James Tapsfield, Political Editor For Mailonline

PUBLISHED: 15:46, 29 March 2018 | UPDATED: 15:47, 29 March 2018

A Labour activist was suspended today after tweeting a mocked-up image of the notorious Auschwitz 'Arbeit Macht Frei' sign on a job centre.

Marianne Tellier is facing a formal investigation over the offensive post as the party's anti-Semitism crisis continued to rage. 

The fervent Corbynista, who has served as a ward secretary in Sheffield Heeley, sent the message in response to a jokey cartoon about how work stops people having a life.

The image she tweeted shows a job centre sign, with the normal logo replaced with the words: 'Arbeit Macht Frei.'







+5
Marianne Tellier is facing a formal investigation over the offensive post (pictured) as the party's anti-Semitism crisis continued to rage



Read more: Labour activist is SUSPENDED over 'Arbeit Macht Frei' tweet | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Oops. Seems they just can’t help themselves:
> 
> *Corbynista Labour activist is SUSPENDED after tweeting mocked-up image of notorious Auschwitz 'Arbeit Macht Frei' sign on job centre*
> 
> *Labour has suspended an activist over tweet of mocked-up job centre sign*
> *Post by Marianne Tellier replaced usual job centre logo with 'Arbeit Macht Frei'*
> *Row erupted as Labour was engulfed by row over anti-Semitism problem in party*
> By James Tapsfield, Political Editor For Mailonline
> 
> PUBLISHED: 15:46, 29 March 2018 | UPDATED: 15:47, 29 March 2018
> 
> A Labour activist was suspended today after tweeting a mocked-up image of the notorious Auschwitz 'Arbeit Macht Frei' sign on a job centre.
> 
> Marianne Tellier is facing a formal investigation over the offensive post as the party's anti-Semitism crisis continued to rage.
> 
> The fervent Corbynista, who has served as a ward secretary in Sheffield Heeley, sent the message in response to a jokey cartoon about how work stops people having a life.
> 
> The image she tweeted shows a job centre sign, with the normal logo replaced with the words: 'Arbeit Macht Frei.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +5
> Marianne Tellier is facing a formal investigation over the offensive post (pictured) as the party's anti-Semitism crisis continued to rage
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Labour activist is SUSPENDED over 'Arbeit Macht Frei' tweet | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook



This thing is escalating.

Diane Abbott has  weighed in now. Making out Jeremy's a victim.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Seems they just can’t help themselves:
> 
> *Corbynista Labour activist is SUSPENDED after tweeting mocked-up image of notorious Auschwitz 'Arbeit Macht Frei' sign on job centre*
> 
> *Labour has suspended an activist over tweet of mocked-up job centre sign*
> *Post by Marianne Tellier replaced usual job centre logo with 'Arbeit Macht Frei'*
> *Row erupted as Labour was engulfed by row over anti-Semitism problem in party*
> By James Tapsfield, Political Editor For Mailonline
> 
> PUBLISHED: 15:46, 29 March 2018 | UPDATED: 15:47, 29 March 2018
> 
> A Labour activist was suspended today after tweeting a mocked-up image of the notorious Auschwitz 'Arbeit Macht Frei' sign on a job centre.
> 
> Marianne Tellier is facing a formal investigation over the offensive post as the party's anti-Semitism crisis continued to rage.
> 
> The fervent Corbynista, who has served as a ward secretary in Sheffield Heeley, sent the message in response to a jokey cartoon about how work stops people having a life.
> 
> The image she tweeted shows a job centre sign, with the normal logo replaced with the words: 'Arbeit Macht Frei.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +5
> Marianne Tellier is facing a formal investigation over the offensive post (pictured) as the party's anti-Semitism crisis continued to rage
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Labour activist is SUSPENDED over 'Arbeit Macht Frei' tweet | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is escalating.
> 
> Diane Abbott has  weighed in now. Making out Jeremy's a victim.
Click to expand...

Yes, it doesn’t look as though it’s going away.  Corbyn admitted to 300 complaints about anti semitism since he’s been in office, and some of his own MPs are demanding action on them.

What has that racist dingbat Diane had to offer?


----------



## Tilly

It just gets worse and worse....

*Fresh Labour SCANDAL: Party accused of secretly reinstating anti-Semitism councillors*

*SHAMEFUL allegations have emerged accusing the Labour Party of secretly reinstating at least six councillors despite them having posted anti-Semitic messages online, insiders have claimed.*

By DAN FALVEY
PUBLISHED: 00:02, Fri, Mar 30, 2018 | UPDATED: 07:43, Fri, Mar 30, 2018

Senior members of the socialist party were investigated for supposedly sending messages linking Israel to Isis and the Holocaust, among a number of other shocking opinions.

One insider has claimed that all six councillors involved were quietly reinstated to their positions and they accused Labour’s National Executive Committee (NEC) of being willing to ”defend any form of abuse if the person involved is perceived to be on their side of the party”.

They added: “Dispute hearings have gone from being straightforward sessions to decide whether people need to be referred, to members arguing cases shouldn't be processed based on pure politics”.....


Fresh Labour SCANDAL: Party accused of secretly reinstating anti-Semitism councillors


----------



## Mindful

Priceless.




WATCH: Jeremy Corbyn With Creepiest Passover Greeting of All Time
He’s decided to devote his entire greeting to the topic of antisemitism, while looking about as comfortable as someone constipated from eating too much…
ISRAELLYCOOL.COM


----------



## Mindful

Hey Tilly!


Take note of Diane Abbott's privileged background/education.







here is, in the early undistinguished career of Jeremy Corbyn, an incident which probably says more about the man than a thousand platitudes on social justice. Indulging one day in the infantile Leftist street theatre that made the Greater London Council a prime target for Thatcher in the 80s, comrade Corbyn suddenly realised he had left a weighty piece of agitprop in his flat. Knowing that his guest was still sleeping it off, our gallant hero didn’t hesitate for a minute, taking fastidious care to invite his guests in while he retrieved the critical missive. There, in resplendent semi-naked repose, was Dianne Abbott, no mean sight in her pride, and possessing all the cachet an ostentatious vegan socialist would want to flaunt in the febrile left-wing politics of that decade.

Diane Abbott, as British readers will know, went on to be the first black female MP in the House of Commons and, if she has spent most of her career playing down an expensive private education, she at least she was a worthy public spectacle. The whole scene reeks of student politics, and her tawdry outing somehow seems far more offensive than the torrent of subliterate tweets she undoubtedly gets from cyber cranks, especially when one considers the gulf in intellect between them. Abbot, like her school contemporary Michael Portillo, made the most of her privilege at Harrow and went on to a decent degree at Newnham College.

Corbyn by contrast is an embarrassing lightweight in a party known for intellectual gravitas, his aborted polytechnic degree in Trade Union studies a testimony to the kind of limitations even a privileged childhood cannot entirely efface (Corbyn, brought up in a seven-bedroom manor house is the latest in a long line of silver spoon Labour left-wingers). To be fair, Corbyn is a modest man but then again he has much to be modest about, and in this puerile smutty gesture we have ample evidence of how he was able to compensate. Commenting on the left-wing Labour icon Tony Benn, Harold Wilson famously remarked that he immatured with age - much the same can be said of Corbyn and it is this which accounts for his preternatural cult popularity with the student rabble who are now a greater influence on the moral conscience of Labour than the rougher voices of organised labour.


The Left and Their Jewish Question


----------



## Tilly

Another Leftie who could have (seems Corbyn squandered his chance) benefitted from a Grammar School education but wants to deny others the same opportunity. And:

...Mr Corbyn left Adams with *two A-levels, both at grade E, *and an enduring hatred of selective education....

Speaking to Red Pepper magazine in 2015: "*Because I've never had any higher education of any sort, *I've never held in awe those who have had it or have a sense of superiority over those who don't. Life is life. Some of the wisest people you meet are sweeping our streets...

*He started a course in Trade Union Studies at North London Polytechnic but left after a series of arguments with his tutors over the curriculum....*

The Jeremy Corbyn story

Who the hell cant manage to obtain a couple of A levels above E grade? Seems he couldn’t hack Polytechnic either. 
Little wonder he promotes ill educated loud mouths such as Angela Rayner within the party - in this case to Shadow Education Secretary no less.  
Oh the irony - she didn’t even gain a single GCSE at grade C or above!

And now this:

*Eddie Izzard steps in after Christine Shawcroft quits Labour's NEC amid anti-Semitism row*
*A SENIOR Labour official at the centre of an anti-Semitism row last night resigned from the party’s governing body as pressure continued to mount on Jeremy Corbyn’s leadership of the party.*
By NICK LESTER AND CAMILLA TOMINEY, EXCLUSIVE

Eddie Izzard steps in after Christine Shawcroft quits Labour's NEC amid anti-Semitism row


----------



## Tilly

Why did I protest against Corbyn? Look at his long list of evasions | Hadley Freeman


...But I was furious after a weekend of news stories about how Corbyn had, once again, endorsed antisemitic behaviour and failed to take responsibility for it until public opinion forced him to do so. Deja vu? Groundhog Day, more like.

Let’s run through the greatest hits: there was the time *Corbyn took tea with the hate preacher Raed Salah, and called him “a very honoured citizen”, even though he’d been charged in Israel with inciting anti-Jewish racism and violence;*

the time *he hosted representatives from Hamas and Hezbollah, even though Hamas’s charter calls for the destruction of the Jews;*

the times he accepted a total of £20,000 *for appearing on Iran’s Press TV, a channel that regularly hosts Holocaust deniers; *

the time he *defended the Rev Stephen Sizer, who was later banned by church authorities from social media for sharing antisemitic material blaming Israel for 9/11; *

that he was an *active member of three Facebook groups on which deeply antisemitic posts regularly appeared; and that now he has commented on Facebook in support of an absurdly antisemitic mural.  ...*

...*Truly, I have never known a man to find himself alongside antisemites so often and not realise until it is publicly pointed out to him.* Someone ought to make a sitcom about his misadventures with the antisemites. It could be called Oh, Jeremy Corbyn!, but with a more tutting tone than the usual triumphant one. A descending horn noise could sound whenever someone has to say it: “Have you just joined another antisemitic social media group? Oh, Jeremy Corbyn!”

I was furious after a weekend of watching his supporters – members of the public, journalists I once respected, various MPs – insist that this was all nonsense, a smear*, a Zionist conspiracy designed to bring down infallible Jeremy. Quite how Jews have the wherewithal to conspire against Corbyn by cunningly making him endorse antisemites without his knowledge is never explained.* So let’s get something straight: if someone has actually done something, reporting that action is not “a smear”, it’s “reporting”.
*And suggesting Jews always have an ulterior motive, even when reacting to antisemitism, is really not the best way to prove that you’re not antisemitic. 

——————




 *


----------



## Vagabond63

I pop in here from time to time to read through threads for a giggle, but there’s rarely any point in participating as there’s very little serious discussion, just people trying to shout each other down, but in this instance, especially as I’m a Labour Party activist with several A levels above grade “E”, I feel it germane to set the record straight regarding Anti-Semitism within the Labour Party.

In 2017 the highly regarded Institute for Jewish Policy Research carried out a comprehensive survey of the population of the UK in regard to Anti-Semitism in contemporary Britain. Their findings show that genuine Anti-Semitism exists only in a tiny minority of the population (2%) and to quote from the pre-amble.

“The research finds that levels of anti-Israelism are considerably higher than levels of anti-Jewish feeling, and that the two attitudes exist both independently of one another and separately. However, the research also demonstrates that the greater the intensity of anti-Israel attitude, the more likely it is to be accompanied by anti-Semitic attitudes as well.”

As far as political groupings go,

“…*levels of antisemitism are found to be* *highest among the far-right*, and levels of anti-Israelism are heightened across all parts of the left-wing, but particularly on the far-left. In all cases, the higher the level of anti-Israelism, the more likely it is to be accompanied by antisemitism.”

I’m sure the previous commentators, (also having A levels above grade “E”) are able to differentiate between Anti-Semitism and Anti-Israelism, if not, they (and anyone else who is interested) can read the full report here: Institute for Jewish Policy Research: Our publications

What the report does demonstrate is that the further “right wing” people are, the more likely they are to agree with Anti-Semitic statements. In reality, what we have is in fact a rather blatant and desperate last gasp smear campaign launched by the political right and their largely discredited media allies in this country to deflect from their appalling “austerity” policies and general mismanagement of the country as a whole, ahead of local elections across the country in May.

If these accusations, easily debunked, are all that they have then it’s clear the time is right for a sea change in British politics. Thank you for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Tilly

Vagabond63 said:


> I pop in here from time to time to read through threads for a giggle, but there’s rarely any point in participating as there’s very little serious discussion, just people trying to shout each other down, but in this instance, especially as I’m a Labour Party activist with several A levels above grade “E”, I feel it germane to set the record straight regarding Anti-Semitism within the Labour Party.
> 
> In 2017 the highly regarded Institute for Jewish Policy Research carried out a comprehensive survey of the population of the UK in regard to Anti-Semitism in contemporary Britain. Their findings show that genuine Anti-Semitism exists only in a tiny minority of the population (2%) and to quote from the pre-amble.
> 
> “The research finds that levels of anti-Israelism are considerably higher than levels of anti-Jewish feeling, and that the two attitudes exist both independently of one another and separately. However, the research also demonstrates that the greater the intensity of anti-Israel attitude, the more likely it is to be accompanied by anti-Semitic attitudes as well.”
> 
> As far as political groupings go,
> 
> “…*levels of antisemitism are found to be* *highest among the far-right*, and levels of anti-Israelism are heightened across all parts of the left-wing, but particularly on the far-left. In all cases, the higher the level of anti-Israelism, the more likely it is to be accompanied by antisemitism.”
> 
> I’m sure the previous commentators, (also having A levels above grade “E”) are able to differentiate between Anti-Semitism and Anti-Israelism, if not, they (and anyone else who is interested) can read the full report here: Institute for Jewish Policy Research: Our publications
> 
> What the report does demonstrate is that the further “right wing” people are, the more likely they are to agree with Anti-Semitic statements. In reality, what we have is in fact a rather blatant and desperate last gasp smear campaign launched by the political right and their largely discredited media allies in this country to deflect from their appalling “austerity” policies and general mismanagement of the country as a whole, ahead of local elections across the country in May.
> 
> If these accusations, easily debunked, are all that they have then it’s clear the time is right for a sea change in British politics. Thank you for taking the time to read this.




Thank you, Vagabond, for your reply.  

The findings you quote don’t actually say that ‘*genuine*’ antisemitism is found in only 2% of the population, but refers to 2% of the population as ‘*hard core*’ antisemites and also states that *anti Semitic ideas are found in 30% of the population -* that’s almost a third of the population. 

Anti Semitic ideas are ‘genuinely’ anti Semitic, are they not?
If I were Jewish I’d be very concerned about these stats, and rightly so.  

*——————————*

*...*It finds that only a small proportion of British adults can be categorised as ‘hard-core’ antisemites – approximately 2% – *yet antisemitic ideas can be found at varying degrees of intensity across 30% of British society*. Whilst this categorically does not mean that 30% of the British population is antisemitic, *it does demonstrate the outer boundary of the extent to which antisemitic ideas live and breathe in British society. *As such, it goes some way towards explaining why British Jews appear to be so concerned about antisemitism, as *the likelihood of them encountering an antisemitic idea is much higher than that suggested by simple measures of antisemitic individuals.....*

*....*the report finds that levels of antisemitism and anti-Israelism among Christians are no different from those found across society as a whole, *but among Muslims they are considerably higher on both counts. *On the political spectrum, levels of antisemitism are found to be highest among the far-right, and levels of *anti-Israelism are heightened across all parts of the left-wing*,* but particularly on the far-left. In all cases, the higher the level of anti-Israelism, the more likely it is to be accompanied by antisemitism...*


Yet, importantly, most of the antisemitism found in British society exists outside of these three groups – the far-left, far-right and Muslims; even at its most heightened levels of intensity, only about 15% of it can be accounted for by them.


Institute for Jewish Policy Research: Our publications

————————————


I wouldn’t mind seeing the methodology utilised in this study in order to understand how they categorise ‘hard core’ and non ‘hard core’ antisemitism, and also who they classify as ‘far right’, if you have them available.

Anyway, you say the accusations of anti semitism in the Labour Party are easily debunked, but your report doesn’t do that and neither have you, imho, because even if it’s a fact that antisemitism is more common in the ‘far right’ (does the report even explain who they consider the ‘far right’ to be?), that would in no way mean that Labour does not have an anti semitism problem, would it?

In addition, the far right are not governing the country, nor are they likely to, unlike Labour - the opposition.  It is clearly incredibly alarming to find anti semitism among a political party that could implement antisemitic policies on its election.

And as the report points out, ‘*In all cases, the higher the level of anti-Israelism, the more likely it is to be accompanied by antisemitism*’.
Labour is _the_ party of anti-Israelism, and none of its members more so than it’s Hamas supporters - ie supporters of those who are committed to the annihilation of Israel and the Israelis (Jews) - of which Corbyn is undoubtedly one.

And if these accusations are so easily debunked, why hasn’t Labour and Corbyn successfully debunked them?  They’ve had plenty of time and ample opportunity , yet the suspensions go on and Corbyn continues to stick his head in the sand - well - until last week when he did admit there was indeed a problem with antisemitism in his party.

You also claim this is a desperate and blatant smear campaign from the right, yet it has been people from his own party that have been raising the issue of antisemitism In Labour for a few years now, and it was overwhelmingly people from his own party who decided to protest against it recently.

Your claim that it’s a desperate and blatant right wing smear campaign in the light of the complaints originating from within the Labour Party itself therefore sounds more like a serious case of intense denial as well as a conspiracy theory under the circumstances.

Anyway, I look forward to Labour’s debunking. It’s been a long time coming.
 Let it begin already!


----------



## Tilly

A leader with any honour would surely resign.


*Labour Party membership PLUMMETS by over 17,000 amid Russia and anti-Semitism controversy*

THE LABOUR Party’s membership has plummeted by over 17,000 members amid controversy surrounding the Russian attack in Salisbury and a stream of anti-Semitism allegations, it has been revealed in a mighty blow to Jeremy Corbyn.

By JOSEPH CAREY
PUBLISHED: 01:31, Mon, Apr 2, 2018 | UPDATED: 13:45, Mon, Apr 2, 2018


...The Times also reported last week hundreds of Labour members resigned and over 3,000 failed to renew direct debits.

Labour Party membership PLUMMETS by over 17,000 amid Russia and anti-Semitism controversy


----------



## Mindful

As has been clear for over a year now, Jeremy Corbyn is not a decent man. Jeremy Corbyn is a nasty, morally questionable and dishonest narcissist with a third-rate mind; a man who stands against so much of what the Labour Party ought to exist for. In an era where capitalism has triumphed, identity politics is often the only successful repository of leftist thought, and old-school social democracy can amount to little more than a quaint anachronism supporting the illusion of political choice, it’s hardly a surprise that such a mean-spirited and meaningless faux-leftist ideology has successfully filled the vacated space of left-wing philosophy. It’s the Parliamentary Labour Party’s equivalent of the vile backbench Tory Right. What makes this so much worse is that, well, the Tories would never allow someone like Andrea Leadsom to become Prime Minister. Labour threw up their own Leadsom in order to have a broad debate last year - and this Leadsom won. It’s hilarious for the first few seconds, before you realise the implications this has for the welfare state, the NHS, basic standards of living...just take your pick, really. But the Corbyn problem is not purely one of electoral impotence, even as Owen Smith (pragmatically, rightly) presents it as such. There can be a real malice to Corbyn, as a popular political phenomenon - in terms of both belief and practice.

Apart from the perfectly reasonable anti-austerity stance, the content of Corbynism is often repugnant. There’s the obvious examples, like the tendency to condemn Israel while turning a blind eye to Iran - Christ, in the case of the man himself, even accepting money from Iran to appear on Press TV without daring to speak out against their institutionalised misogyny, homophobia and barbaric culture. There’s the insouciant possible donations to Holocaust deniers, the description of Hamas as “friends”, his apparent belief that the BBC is staffed by “Zionist liars”- and then there’s the broader implications of such behaviour. What’s so upsetting is that it has perverted noble causes, the most salient being the support for the Palestinian people; parts of the Corbynite Left’s turn-a-blind-eye stance towards anti-semitism undermines any chance of helping alleviate their suffering.

Jeremy Corbyn Is a Moral Rot Consuming Labour From the Inside. He Must Be Destroyed | HuffPost


----------



## xyz

Mindful said:


> What makes this so much worse is that, well, the Tories would never allow someone like Andrea Leadsom to become Prime Minister. Labour threw up their own Leadsom in order to have a broad debate last year - and this Leadsom won.


I've heard some things about her, I don't know if they were made up or real, but I couldn't imagine her being worse than May. O.k., there are a few people that would be worse, but I have doubts she would be.

Leadsom kind of screwed up when she made the comment about children though.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> There’s the insouciant possible donations to Holocaust deniers,



Didn’t know about that, Mindful.  


*I might have given cash to Holocaust denier, says Corbyn: Labour leadership candidate admits attending 'two or three' events but was unaware of his views at the time*

*Labour leadership candidate says he attended events hosted by Paul Eisen*
*Eisen is a holocaust denier and publicly denies Nazis killed 6million Jews*
*Mr Corbyn also says he may have given Eisen's organisation a donation *
*However he now says he has no contact whatsoever with the group  *
By Tamara Cohen Political Correspondent For The Daily Mail

PUBLISHED: 00:19, 18 August 2015 | UPDATED: 01:23, 18 August 2015



Read more: Jeremy Corbyn says 'I might have given cash to Holocaust denier' | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Mindful




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

NEVER AGAIN................and it's not Hogg........


Has Europe forgotten...................as the dead from WWII roll over in their graves..........


----------



## eagle1462010

Take your dang countries back Europe.............


----------



## Mindful

Interesting place, Tooting.


----------



## Mindful

Jezza - what's with the separate doors?


----------



## Tilly

Another protest today outside Labour HQ.


*Hundreds march on Labour HQ demanding Jeremy Corbyn stamps out anti-Semitism in party*


Hundreds of protesters gathered outside Labour’s headquarters in London to protest against anti-Semitism in the party.

A crowd waving British flags and placards braved the elements for the protest organised by the Campaign Against anti-Semitism.

Messages on placards read "Zero tolerance for anti-Semitism", "Labour hold Corbyn to account" and "Anti-Semitism is racism".

There were shouts of "Corbyn out", "racists" and "shame", and boos when the Labour leader was named by speakers.

There were also boos for Momentum leader Jon Lansman and Christine Shawcross, the former NEC member who resigned after backing a party member accused of anti-Semitism....

Hundreds march on Labour HQ to protest against anti-Semitism


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Another protest today outside Labour HQ.
> 
> 
> *Hundreds march on Labour HQ demanding Jeremy Corbyn stamps out anti-Semitism in party*
> 
> 
> Hundreds of protesters gathered outside Labour’s headquarters in London to protest against anti-Semitism in the party.
> 
> A crowd waving British flags and placards braved the elements for the protest organised by the Campaign Against anti-Semitism.
> 
> Messages on placards read "Zero tolerance for anti-Semitism", "Labour hold Corbyn to account" and "Anti-Semitism is racism".
> 
> There were shouts of "Corbyn out", "racists" and "shame", and boos when the Labour leader was named by speakers.
> 
> There were also boos for Momentum leader Jon Lansman and Christine Shawcross, the former NEC member who resigned after backing a party member accused of anti-Semitism....
> 
> Hundreds march on Labour HQ to protest against anti-Semitism
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Jeremy supports the storming of Israel’s border.  How on earth are nutters and terrorists wielding firebombs and rocks ‘unarmed’?
> Keep digging that hole, Jeremy
> 
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn condemns ‘illegal and inhumane’ violence in Gaza following death of journalist*
> 
> In a message read out at a demonstration outside Downing Street, Mr Corbyn said: "The killing and wounding of yet more unarmed Palestinian protesters yesterday by Israeli forces in Gaza is an outrage.
> 
> 
> Corbyn condemns ‘illegal and inhumane’ actions of Israeli troops



Unbelievable.


----------



## Tilly

Meanwhile, Jeremy supports the storming of Israel’s border.  How on earth are nutters and terrorists wielding firebombs and rocks ‘unarmed’?
Keep digging that hole, Jeremy 


*Jeremy Corbyn condemns ‘illegal and inhumane’ violence in Gaza following death of journalist*

In a message read out at a demonstration outside Downing Street, Mr Corbyn said: "The killing and wounding of yet more unarmed Palestinian protesters yesterday by Israeli forces in Gaza is an outrage.


Corbyn condemns ‘illegal and inhumane’ actions of Israeli troops


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Interesting place, Tooting.


Mayor Khans territory.


----------



## Tilly

And lest we forget, more support for Palestinian Terrorists:


*Corbyn condemned by his own party for attending wreath-laying ceremony for Palestinian terror chief*

Jeremy Corbyn has been condemned by his own party after admitting he attended  a wreath-laying ceremony at the grave of a Palestinian terrorist involved in the 1972 Munich Olympics massacre.

Less than a year before becoming Labour leader, Mr Corbyn visited the cemetery in Tunisia where members of the Palestine Liberation Organisation are buried, including  Atef Bseiso, who was directly involved in the Munich attack, prompting outrage from Jewish groups.

Labour Friends of Israel – which represents 100 Labour peers and former MPs who are currently trying to be re-elected – condemned the news, saying it was part of a “a very disturbing pattern of behaviour."

Corbyn condemned by his own party for attending wreath-laying ceremony for Palestinian terror chief


----------



## Tilly

Wow. Hamas is clear in its charter that Israel is to be destroyed, yet Jeremy not only supports Hamas, he also wants them to lose their designated terrorist group status.


*Revealed: Jeremy Corbyn called for Hamas to be removed from banned terror list*

Jeremy Corbyn once called for Hamas, the militant Palestinian group, to be removed Britain’s list of banned terror groups, it can be revealed. 

The Labour leader said in 2009 the group “should be removed from this list”, according to a report by BBC’s monitoring arm at the time. 

Revealed: Jeremy Corbyn called for Hamas to be removed from banned terror list


----------



## Mindful

Old conker head Corbuncle got it wrong again; he's in competition with Abbotacus I can get more things wrong than you.




Voters are speechless with Corbyn’s latest comments defending terrorist group Hamas
Jeremy Corbyn has come under fire today for claiming that the latest protests in Gaza against Isreal were 'peaceful' and that Isreal killed 'unarmed' protesters.…
YOUR-BREXIT.CO.UK


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Tilly.

Do you like Jacob Rees-Mogg?

This man should be PM!




Hilarious moment Jacob Rees-Mogg MOCKED Jeremy Corbyn in the House of Commons
The Conservative MP gave the leader of the opposition, Jeremy Corbyn, a seeing to yesterday in the House of Commons Mr Rees-Mogg stood up…
YOUR-BREXIT.CO.UK


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly.
> 
> Do you like Jacob Rees-Mogg?
> 
> This man should be PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious moment Jacob Rees-Mogg MOCKED Jeremy Corbyn in the House of Commons
> The Conservative MP gave the leader of the opposition, Jeremy Corbyn, a seeing to yesterday in the House of Commons Mr Rees-Mogg stood up…
> YOUR-BREXIT.CO.UK


Yes! He’s fantastic. I wish he was PM too.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly.
> 
> Do you like Jacob Rees-Mogg?
> 
> This man should be PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious moment Jacob Rees-Mogg MOCKED Jeremy Corbyn in the House of Commons
> The Conservative MP gave the leader of the opposition, Jeremy Corbyn, a seeing to yesterday in the House of Commons Mr Rees-Mogg stood up…
> YOUR-BREXIT.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! He’s fantastic. I wish he was PM too.
Click to expand...


He's so cool. lol.


----------



## gtopa1

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly.
> 
> Do you like Jacob Rees-Mogg?
> 
> This man should be PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious moment Jacob Rees-Mogg MOCKED Jeremy Corbyn in the House of Commons
> The Conservative MP gave the leader of the opposition, Jeremy Corbyn, a seeing to yesterday in the House of Commons Mr Rees-Mogg stood up…
> YOUR-BREXIT.CO.UK
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! He’s fantastic. I wish he was PM too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's so cool. lol.
Click to expand...


Eh...wot? A "cool" Conservative? 

EXCELLENT. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz time here so I'll be back later. Corbyn is the face of:






I wonder...??? Hmmmm.

Greg


----------



## Tilly

A ‘minorities officer’ too. Seriously?



*Labour hit by fresh anti-Semitism row after a party officer shares graphic post comparing Israel to the Nazis*


Labour was today hit by a fresh anti-Semitism row today after it emerged one of the party's minorities officers posted images comparing Israel to the Nazis.






.....Joseph Glasman, head of Political and Government Investigations at Campaign Against Antisemitism, said: 'Comparing Jews or Israelis to Nazis is known as 'Holocaust inversion' and it is one of the more revolting anti-Semitic phenomena to have emerged since the Holocaust...

...
Rather than being processed through a fair, efficient and transparent disciplinary process however, this is likely to be the last that anybody hears of the matter. 

'The Labour Party will deal with this case in secret, and all that we know of that secret process comes from leaks which paint a picture of a system in which anti-Semites are routinely exonerated. 

'We have no confidence that the Labour Party will deal with this matter appropriately.' 

Another post Mr Bartley shared defended the mural which shows hook-nosed and bearded men playing Monopoly on the backs of the naked oppressed....


Read more: Labour officer suspended for comparing Israel to Nazis | Daily Mail Online


----------



## rylah

*Avi Gabbai: I informed British Labor leader Jeremy Corbin of the severance of relations*

 In light of the conduct of Jeremy Corbin, the British Labor leader, who is not fulfilling his role in curbing anti-Semitic phenomena in his environment, in addition to his public statements that carry an accusation of hatred towards Israel, I sent him a letter announcing the severing of our ties and cooperation.


----------



## gtopa1

rylah said:


> *Avi Gabbai: I informed British Labor leader Jeremy Corbin of the severance of relations*
> 
> In light of the conduct of Jeremy Corbin, the British Labor leader, who is not fulfilling his role in curbing anti-Semitic phenomena in his environment, in addition to his public statements that carry an accusation of hatred towards Israel, I sent him a letter announcing the severing of our ties and cooperation.



"GASP"!!!!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Momentum-Labour idiot and charm school drop-out displays the usual contempt for the voting public. Lady Nugee anyone?




Momentum's Wannabe MP on Waitrose "Scum", "Sh*t Jobs", Marxist "Class Fighters" and Royal "Scroungers" - Guido Fawkes
ORDER-ORDER.COM


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

Labour's  Mad Abbott takes bat-s..t crazy to whole new levels. Probably under Kremlin instructions.




Diane Abbott uses faked photo of Israeli fighter jet bombing Tehran to illustrate tweet about Syria
Diane Abbott, the shadow home secretary and one of Jeremy Corbyn's most senior allies, has illustrated a tweet about Syria with a computer generated…
TELEGRAPH.CO.UK


----------



## DOTR

Lucy Hamilton said:


> They should be having THOUSANDS protesting outside your Parliament about the systematic grooming and gang raping of TENS of THOUSANDS of underage girls who's ENTIRE lives are now DESTROYED because of Britain's Muslim Pets.



   What if the ones complaining are the ones who brought in the horde of Muslims in the first place?


----------



## DOTR

Labour wanted mass immigration to make UK more multicultural, says former adviser

  Intended to " rub the Right's nose in diversity and render their arguments out of date"


----------



## Mindful

John Mann Reveals Rape Threats Against His Wife From Far-Left Anti-Semites - Guido Fawkes
Corbyn walked out after Luciana Berger’s speech so he missed John Mann telling the House about the rape threats against his wife from far-left…
ORDER-ORDER.COM


----------



## Vagabond63

Tilly said:


> A leader with any honour would surely resign.
> 
> 
> *Labour Party membership PLUMMETS by over 17,000 amid Russia and anti-Semitism controversy*
> 
> THE LABOUR Party’s membership has plummeted by over 17,000 members amid controversy surrounding the Russian attack in Salisbury and a stream of anti-Semitism allegations, it has been revealed in a mighty blow to Jeremy Corbyn.
> 
> By JOSEPH CAREY
> PUBLISHED: 01:31, Mon, Apr 2, 2018 | UPDATED: 13:45, Mon, Apr 2, 2018
> 
> 
> ...The Times also reported last week hundreds of Labour members resigned and over 3,000 failed to renew direct debits.
> 
> Labour Party membership PLUMMETS by over 17,000 amid Russia and anti-Semitism controversy



Gosh, 17,000 party members out of 570,000 (3%?). Some of whom may just have forgotten to renew their direct debits, perhaps? Seriously, yes it's true some members may have quit the party if they believed the right wing mainstream media hype, that's their choice, and we just have to live with it, all parties do. 

Political party membership does fluctuate...just look at the Conservative party (which interestingly currently refuses to publish it's membership numbers), according to John Strafford of the Campaign for _Conservative_ Democracy, Tory party membership has fallen to 70,000, as of January 2018 from 149,000 in 2013 (the last time membership figures were published) that's a loss of 79,000, if true over 50%. Sad for a political party that had 3,000,000 members in 1945.

Perhaps the times, they are a changing?


----------



## Baron

Tilly said:


> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament



It is difficult to believe Antisemitism can upset anyone in UK


----------



## Vagabond63

From the Wikipedia article on Antisemitism in the UK, "In 2017 the Institute for Jewish Policy Research conducted what it called "the largest and most detailed survey of attitudes towards Jews and Israel ever conducted in Great Britain." The survey found that the levels of anti-Semitism in Great Britain were among the lowest in the world, with 2.4% expressing multiple anti-Semitic attitudes, and about 70% having a favourable opinion of Jews. However, only 17% had a favourable opinion of Israel, with 33% holding an unfavourable view."


----------



## Vagabond63

Baron said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to believe Antisemitism can upset anyone in UK
Click to expand...

Anti-Semitism "upsets" everyone in the UK who isn't an actual Anti-Semite.


----------



## Tilly

Baron said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last.  The Labour Party’s institutional antisemitism is being called out.
> Jeremy has now admitted it’s an issue, even though he made Shami Chackrabrty a Baroness in exchange for her whitewash report on antisemitism in the Labour Party.
> I hope she is stripped of her gong, and that Corbynista is relieved of his ‘leadership’.
> 
> 
> *Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament*
> 
> *POLICE have been called in as thousands of people gathering for a huge protest outside Parliament against Jeremy Corbyn over claims the Labour chief has not done enough to deal with allegations of anti-Semitism were met by angry supporters of the Labour leader.*
> By MARK CHANDLER
> PUBLISHED: 18:28, Mon, Mar 26, 2018 | UPDATED: 18:42, Mon, Mar 26, 2018
> 
> 
> Jewish community leaders have accused Jeremy Corbyn of siding with anti-Semites “again and again”.
> 
> The Board of Deputies of British Jews and the Jewish Leadership Council led this evening’s protest.
> 
> Protesters carrying placards reading “enough is enough” filled Parliament Square and were met by a small counter-protest by hardcore Corbynistas who claimed the issue was a “witch-hunt” against their leader and his socialist ideals....
> 
> 
> Labour anti-Semitism protest: Police called in as THOUSANDS descend on Parliament
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult to believe Antisemitism can upset anyone in UK
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Tilly

The problem isn’t going away, Comrade Corbyn!

*Jeremy Corbyn pleads with furious Labour MPs to delay showdown over new anti-Semitism conduct rules as leader's allies admit party is in a 'very dark place'*

*Jeremy Corbyn is facing a massive backlash over new anti-Semitism rules*
*Labour MPs are furious that party's rules stop short of international standards*
*MPs threatening to pass emergency motion condemning the code of conduct*
By JAMES TAPSFIELD, POLITICAL EDITOR FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 14:36, 22 July 2018 | UPDATED: 17:07, 22 July 2018
eremy Corbyn today pleaded with furious Labour MPs to delay a showdown over controversial new anti-Semitism rules.

The leader has faced a massive backlash after new conduct rules drawn up amid a wave of vile abuse in the party stopped short of accepting the international definition of anti-Semitism.

Amid claims that activists will not be punished for common slurs such as comparing Israeli actions to those of the Nazis, veteran MP Margaret Hodge confronted Mr Corbyn at a meeting last week branding him an 'anti-Semitic racist...

Corbyn pleads with MPs to delay showdown over anti-Semitism rules | Daily Mail Online


----------



## irosie91

it won't help-------the Nazi leanings have shifted to the 13 +  colonies


----------



## Mindful

Hey Tilly.

Watching Sky News today. Three UK Jewish newspaper voicing concern about anti semitism in the Labour Party.

Jeremy Corbyn, when questioned outside his house, rode off on his red bike, wearing his red crash helmet.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Hey Tilly.
> 
> Watching Sky News today. Three UK Jewish newspaper voicing concern about anti semitism in the Labour Party.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn, when questioned outside his house, rode off on his red bike, wearing his red crash helmet.


He was probably just running late for one of those meetings he has with Hamas.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly.
> 
> Watching Sky News today. Three UK Jewish newspaper voicing concern about anti semitism in the Labour Party.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn, when questioned outside his house, rode off on his red bike, wearing his red crash helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably just running late for one of those meetings he has with Hamas.
Click to expand...


No charisma. Totally characterless.

We've been through the evil of banality before.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Hey Tilly.
> 
> Watching Sky News today. Three UK Jewish newspaper voicing concern about anti semitism in the Labour Party.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn, when questioned outside his house, rode off on his red bike, wearing his red crash helmet.



sheeeehs   "mind"    muslims vote-------


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly.
> 
> Watching Sky News today. Three UK Jewish newspaper voicing concern about anti semitism in the Labour Party.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn, when questioned outside his house, rode off on his red bike, wearing his red crash helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably just running late for one of those meetings he has with Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No charisma. Totally characterless.
> 
> We've been through the evil of banality before.
Click to expand...

There is a song by Blur called "charmless man". It was written about Noel Gallagher, but I am now humming it for Jeremy.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly.
> 
> Watching Sky News today. Three UK Jewish newspaper voicing concern about anti semitism in the Labour Party.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn, when questioned outside his house, rode off on his red bike, wearing his red crash helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably just running late for one of those meetings he has with Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No charisma. Totally characterless.
> 
> We've been through the evil of banality before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There i a song by Blur called "charmless man". It was written about Noel Gallagher, but I am now humming it for Jeremy.
Click to expand...


Totally charmless.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly.
> 
> Watching Sky News today. Three UK Jewish newspaper voicing concern about anti semitism in the Labour Party.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn, when questioned outside his house, rode off on his red bike, wearing his red crash helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably just running late for one of those meetings he has with Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No charisma. Totally characterless.
> 
> We've been through the evil of banality before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There i a song by Blur called "charmless man". It was written about Noel Gallagher, but I am now humming it for Jeremy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally charmless.
Click to expand...


SHEEEESH     I will now reluctantly admit----that my paternal grandmother was born in London.  
I admit-----that my dad liked something called 
"kippers" ------fried with scrambled eggs  ----and
soft boiled eggs ----held upright in a little porcelain
throne --------and even  ---rice pudding and "god"-
only-knows  what other weird and perverse examples of  british "culture".     Speaking of "charmless" --------the cuisine is also TASTELESS


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Tilly.
> 
> Watching Sky News today. Three UK Jewish newspaper voicing concern about anti semitism in the Labour Party.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn, when questioned outside his house, rode off on his red bike, wearing his red crash helmet.
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably just running late for one of those meetings he has with Hamas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No charisma. Totally characterless.
> 
> We've been through the evil of banality before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There i a song by Blur called "charmless man". It was written about Noel Gallagher, but I am now humming it for Jeremy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally charmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHEEEESH     I will now reluctantly admit----that my paternal grandmother was born in London.
> I admit-----that my dad liked something called
> "kippers" ------fried with scrambled eggs  ----and
> soft boiled eggs ----held upright in a little porcelain
> throne --------and even  ---rice pudding and "god"-
> only-knows  what other weird and perverse examples of  british "culture".     Speaking of "charmless" --------the cuisine is also TASTELESS
Click to expand...


A lot  of it has caught on in the US.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was probably just running late for one of those meetings he has with Hamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No charisma. Totally characterless.
> 
> We've been through the evil of banality before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There i a song by Blur called "charmless man". It was written about Noel Gallagher, but I am now humming it for Jeremy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally charmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHEEEESH     I will now reluctantly admit----that my paternal grandmother was born in London.
> I admit-----that my dad liked something called
> "kippers" ------fried with scrambled eggs  ----and
> soft boiled eggs ----held upright in a little porcelain
> throne --------and even  ---rice pudding and "god"-
> only-knows  what other weird and perverse examples of  british "culture".     Speaking of "charmless" --------the cuisine is also TASTELESS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot  of it has caught on in the US.
Click to expand...


of course------EPISCOPALIANS   are nothing more than  EAST END BRITS------like my grandmother.     I was brought up on british
nursery cuisine----like RICE PUDDING  (the
jewish version is just as bland as is the
Episcopalian)   I despise MUTTON STEW


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> No charisma. Totally characterless.
> 
> We've been through the evil of banality before.
> 
> 
> 
> There i a song by Blur called "charmless man". It was written about Noel Gallagher, but I am now humming it for Jeremy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally charmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHEEEESH     I will now reluctantly admit----that my paternal grandmother was born in London.
> I admit-----that my dad liked something called
> "kippers" ------fried with scrambled eggs  ----and
> soft boiled eggs ----held upright in a little porcelain
> throne --------and even  ---rice pudding and "god"-
> only-knows  what other weird and perverse examples of  british "culture".     Speaking of "charmless" --------the cuisine is also TASTELESS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot  of it has caught on in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course------EPISCOPALIANS   are nothing more than  EAST END BRITS------like my grandmother.     I was brought up on british
> nursery cuisine----like RICE PUDDING  (the
> jewish version is just as bland as is the
> Episcopalian)   I despise MUTTON STEW
Click to expand...


Episcopalians are posh. More like Royal Family than East Enders.

Never had mutton stew.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> There i a song by Blur called "charmless man". It was written about Noel Gallagher, but I am now humming it for Jeremy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally charmless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SHEEEESH     I will now reluctantly admit----that my paternal grandmother was born in London.
> I admit-----that my dad liked something called
> "kippers" ------fried with scrambled eggs  ----and
> soft boiled eggs ----held upright in a little porcelain
> throne --------and even  ---rice pudding and "god"-
> only-knows  what other weird and perverse examples of  british "culture".     Speaking of "charmless" --------the cuisine is also TASTELESS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot  of it has caught on in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course------EPISCOPALIANS   are nothing more than  EAST END BRITS------like my grandmother.     I was brought up on british
> nursery cuisine----like RICE PUDDING  (the
> jewish version is just as bland as is the
> Episcopalian)   I despise MUTTON STEW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Episcopalians are posh. More like Royal Family than East Enders.
> 
> Never had mutton stew.
Click to expand...


depends on WHICH east enders-----some are
even POSHER   (maybe in their own minds----but
POSH  nevertheless)     lamb stew----I call it
mutton stew because I do not like it.   The
Episcoplians in my home town USA  were not
at all Posh------they drank lots of beer and ate
a weird food called  "clams on half shell"    They
spoke English in a weird way and would have no
idea that a  CHIP is a French fried potato---they
are so far removed that they did not even KNOW
what an egg-cup is.    Compared to them----I was
BRITISHLY  sophisticated


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally charmless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHEEEESH     I will now reluctantly admit----that my paternal grandmother was born in London.
> I admit-----that my dad liked something called
> "kippers" ------fried with scrambled eggs  ----and
> soft boiled eggs ----held upright in a little porcelain
> throne --------and even  ---rice pudding and "god"-
> only-knows  what other weird and perverse examples of  british "culture".     Speaking of "charmless" --------the cuisine is also TASTELESS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot  of it has caught on in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course------EPISCOPALIANS   are nothing more than  EAST END BRITS------like my grandmother.     I was brought up on british
> nursery cuisine----like RICE PUDDING  (the
> jewish version is just as bland as is the
> Episcopalian)   I despise MUTTON STEW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Episcopalians are posh. More like Royal Family than East Enders.
> 
> Never had mutton stew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> depends on WHICH east enders-----some are
> even POSHER   (maybe in their own minds----but
> POSH  nevertheless)     lamb stew----I call it
> mutton stew because I do not like it.   The
> Episcoplians in my home town USA  were not
> at all Posh------they drank lots of beer and ate
> a weird food called  "clams on half shell"    They
> spoke English in a weird way and would have no
> idea that a  CHIP is a French fried potato---they
> are so far removed that they did not even KNOW
> what an egg-cup is.    Compared to them----I was
> BRITISHLY  sophisticated
Click to expand...


Alright then. Church of England.

I love boiled eggs, and can get egg cups in the US.

Haven't seen any egg coddlers yet.


----------



## Mindful

Isn't life in the Labour Party great?

Labour councillor suspended for making remarks about Hitler having a solution to the Israel 'problem'.









*Labour councillor suspended after calling for “executing” Jews, saying “Hitler would have a solution for the Israel problem”*
Jul 27, 2018 | News


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SHEEEESH     I will now reluctantly admit----that my paternal grandmother was born in London.
> I admit-----that my dad liked something called
> "kippers" ------fried with scrambled eggs  ----and
> soft boiled eggs ----held upright in a little porcelain
> throne --------and even  ---rice pudding and "god"-
> only-knows  what other weird and perverse examples of  british "culture".     Speaking of "charmless" --------the cuisine is also TASTELESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot  of it has caught on in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> of course------EPISCOPALIANS   are nothing more than  EAST END BRITS------like my grandmother.     I was brought up on british
> nursery cuisine----like RICE PUDDING  (the
> jewish version is just as bland as is the
> Episcopalian)   I despise MUTTON STEW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Episcopalians are posh. More like Royal Family than East Enders.
> 
> Never had mutton stew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> depends on WHICH east enders-----some are
> even POSHER   (maybe in their own minds----but
> POSH  nevertheless)     lamb stew----I call it
> mutton stew because I do not like it.   The
> Episcoplians in my home town USA  were not
> at all Posh------they drank lots of beer and ate
> a weird food called  "clams on half shell"    They
> spoke English in a weird way and would have no
> idea that a  CHIP is a French fried potato---they
> are so far removed that they did not even KNOW
> what an egg-cup is.    Compared to them----I was
> BRITISHLY  sophisticated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright then. Church of England.
> 
> I love boiled eggs, and can get egg cups in the US.
> 
> Haven't seen any egg coddlers yet.
Click to expand...


I have.     just little aluminum half moon shaped----kinda little bowls  on a stick that you can immerse in
hot water.     Well----I was told it was for coddled eggs.  (??)        No doubt you can find egg cups----but not in the cupboards of most americans


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot  of it has caught on in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course------EPISCOPALIANS   are nothing more than  EAST END BRITS------like my grandmother.     I was brought up on british
> nursery cuisine----like RICE PUDDING  (the
> jewish version is just as bland as is the
> Episcopalian)   I despise MUTTON STEW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Episcopalians are posh. More like Royal Family than East Enders.
> 
> Never had mutton stew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> depends on WHICH east enders-----some are
> even POSHER   (maybe in their own minds----but
> POSH  nevertheless)     lamb stew----I call it
> mutton stew because I do not like it.   The
> Episcoplians in my home town USA  were not
> at all Posh------they drank lots of beer and ate
> a weird food called  "clams on half shell"    They
> spoke English in a weird way and would have no
> idea that a  CHIP is a French fried potato---they
> are so far removed that they did not even KNOW
> what an egg-cup is.    Compared to them----I was
> BRITISHLY  sophisticated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alright then. Church of England.
> 
> I love boiled eggs, and can get egg cups in the US.
> 
> Haven't seen any egg coddlers yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have.     just little aluminum half moon shaped----kinda little bowls  on a stick that you can immerse in
> hot water.     Well----I was told it was for coddled eggs.  (??)        No doubt you can find egg cups----but not in the cupboards of most americans
Click to expand...


I had to buy my own, and put them in the cupboard.

I like  the access to Kosher food, in the non-Jewish run supermarkets.


----------



## Mindful

Egg coddlers.


----------



## Mindful

Poached egg on toast. Love that.


There's a fine English art to these culinary creations.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Egg coddlers.



as far as I know----the egg coddlers you pictures are something ------and do not exist in the dish services of England with ENDLESS PARTS.    I want some.


----------



## Mindful

Endless parts. lol.

Is that how you see us?


----------



## Mindful

I've also got some of these, Rosie.

For poaching eggs.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Endless parts. lol.
> 
> Is that how you see us?



yes-----flatware too.     But you know that.   fish fork.  olive fork,   sugar spoon,  tea spoon, butter knife, soup
spoon,  marrow spoon,  grapefruit spoon,  -----all for eating Indian food------INDIANS LAUGH over their
banana leaves and turmeric stained finger tips-------crescent shaped BONE PLATE---finger bowl,   large dinner plate,  medium dinner plate,  saucer VS  desert plate......endless


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Endless parts. lol.
> 
> Is that how you see us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes-----flatware too.     But you know that.   fish fork.  olive fork,   sugar spoon,  tea spoon, butter knife, soup
> spoon,  marrow spoon,  grapefruit spoon,  -----all for eating Indian food------INDIANS LAUGH over their
> banana leaves and turmeric stained finger tips-------crescent shaped BONE PLATE---finger bowl,   large dinner plate,  medium dinner plate,  saucer VS  desert plate......endless
Click to expand...


Oh yes. lol.

Forgot about that.

Do you think Obama ate with the fork in his right hand during the Queen's banquet?


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Endless parts. lol.
> 
> Is that how you see us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes-----flatware too.     But you know that.   fish fork.  olive fork,   sugar spoon,  tea spoon, butter knife, soup
> spoon,  marrow spoon,  grapefruit spoon,  -----all for eating Indian food------INDIANS LAUGH over their
> banana leaves and turmeric stained finger tips-------crescent shaped BONE PLATE---finger bowl,   large dinner plate,  medium dinner plate,  saucer VS  desert plate......endless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes. lol.
> 
> Forgot about that.
> 
> Do you think Obama ate with the fork in his right hand during the Queen's banquet?
Click to expand...


Obama is handicapped.   He is left handed  (like me)-----I have no idea how he COPED with the cultural
INTRICACIES of left vs right in eating.    It is not easy for those of use so afflicted.    In my own case I have even been known to lift my wine cup with my
LEFT HAND!!!!!!       I wonder if they do the American ZIG ZAG in Kenya.    The really BIG sin is---left fingers in the curry


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Endless parts. lol.
> 
> Is that how you see us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes-----flatware too.     But you know that.   fish fork.  olive fork,   sugar spoon,  tea spoon, butter knife, soup
> spoon,  marrow spoon,  grapefruit spoon,  -----all for eating Indian food------INDIANS LAUGH over their
> banana leaves and turmeric stained finger tips-------crescent shaped BONE PLATE---finger bowl,   large dinner plate,  medium dinner plate,  saucer VS  desert plate......endless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes. lol.
> 
> Forgot about that.
> 
> Do you think Obama ate with the fork in his right hand during the Queen's banquet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is handicapped.   He is left handed  (like me)-----I have no idea how he COPED with the cultural
> INTRICACIES of left vs right in eating.    It is not easy for those of use so afflicted.    In my own case I have even been known to lift my wine cup with my
> LEFT HAND!!!!!!       I wonder if they do the American ZIG ZAG in Kenya.    The really BIG sin is---left fingers in the curry
Click to expand...


I've been to Kenya. Didn't notice anything.


----------



## Mindful

Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.

In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.

For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.

It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.

And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.

Posted in ATW


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mindful said:


> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW


It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.


----------



## irosie91

defcon4 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no Jews that I see in there, where are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Typical cartoons that make fun of Jews depict them with big noses. The one with the beard is a giveaway, the other 3 with big noses but only a mustache could also been seen as stereotypical caricatures of Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many Arabs also have big noses and also beards, look at The House of Saud etc a lot of big noses and also beards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and many Jews have small noses and Arafat looked like a cartoon Jew.
> 
> Still, there is a history of caricatures aimed at degrading Jews.
> Racist Caricatures of Jews from Nazi Germany in the 1930s and 1940s, and from Soviet Russia after 1967
> 
> Caricatures from "Der Stuermer": 1928-1932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it antisemitism to draw a caricature of a jew but anybody else can be depicted by jews in any way they want?>>>> Charlie Hebdo
Click to expand...


Charlie Hebdo was a jew?       He converted?       when?


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.
Click to expand...


I missed it too-----what is the name of the jewish holocaust survivor
who compared Israel to Nazi Germany?


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> Even denying Israel’s right to exist and comparing Israel to the Nazis isn’t enough to keep you out of the Labour Party:
> 
> *Shah allegations*
> The current row can be traced back to two allegations in 2016 - a year after Mr Corbyn became leader.
> 
> The first was against the MP for Bradford West, Naz Shah.
> 
> It was revealed that the year before she became the MP, she shared a graphicshowing an image of Israel's outline superimposed on a map of the US under the headline* "Solution for Israel-Palestine conflict - relocate Israel into United States", with the comment "problem solved".*
> 
> *A number of other posts emerged, with her comparing Israel to the Nazis and saying "the Jews are rallying*
> She apologised and resigned from her post as John McDonnell's parliamentary private secretary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Media caption2016: Naz Shah blames ignorance for posts she admits were anti-Semitic
> Mr Corbyn said Ms Shah's remarks were "offensive and unacceptable", and she was suspended from the party.
> 
> She was reinstated in July and blamed her "ignorance" for the posts, admitting they were anti-Semitic.
> 
> How the Labour anti-Semitism saga unfolded




oh----it's that chick    Naz Shah that tainted says is a jew?     sheeeesh---
I am getting confused


----------



## Tommy Tainant

irosie91 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it too-----what is the name of the jewish holocaust survivor
> who compared Israel to Nazi Germany?
Click to expand...

Dr Hajo Meyer


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it too-----what is the name of the jewish holocaust survivor
> who compared Israel to Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Hajo Meyer
Click to expand...


oh gee----you found another traumatized teenager----abandoned by his
jewish parents  during world war II.        I am SO NOT IMPRESSED  ----
Can you find one with a reasonable background?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it too-----what is the name of the jewish holocaust survivor
> who compared Israel to Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Hajo Meyer
Click to expand...

The Left aren’t coy about utilising Israel hating Jews, and never have been,  Nutrei Karta, for example.

However, this is how Corbyn treated Jews who were trying to speak in defence of Israel at that meeting:

The Labour leader is under renewed pressure over his failure to tackle anti-Semitism after a Holocaust survivor claimed he was silenced by the Labour leader at an event where a leaflet was distributed accusing Israel of “falsifying” genocide.

Holocaust survivor Rubin Katz claimed Mr Corbyn, the host of the 2010 event, held on Holocaust Memorial Day, was “ordering people out” if they tried to speak in support of Israel....

'The man's an IDIOT!' Ferrari TEARS apart Corbynista during fiery row over anti-semitism


----------



## Tilly

*He clearly wasn’t sharing platforms with people he disagreed with!*


*Jeremy Corbyn 'silenced Holocaust survivor and had Jewish protesters thrown out of anti-Israel meeting'*

*Jeremy Corbyn told police to throw Jewish dissenters out of an event in Parliament when they objected to comparisons between Israel and Nazi Germany, a Holocaust survivor has told The Telegraph.*

*Rubin Katz said the event, held on Holocaust Memorial Day, took place in an “anti-Semitic and anti-Israel atmosphere” in which its host, Mr Corbyn, was “ordering people out” if they tried to speak up for Israel.*


*Jeremy Corbyn 'silenced Holocaust survivor and had Jewish protesters thrown out of anti-Israel meeting'*


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it too-----what is the name of the jewish holocaust survivor
> who compared Israel to Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Hajo Meyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left aren’t coy about utilising Israel hating Jews, and never have been,  Nutrei Karta, for example.
> 
> However, this is how Corbyn treated Jews who were trying to speak in defence of Israel at that meeting:
> 
> The Labour leader is under renewed pressure over his failure to tackle anti-Semitism after a Holocaust survivor claimed he was silenced by the Labour leader at an event where a leaflet was distributed accusing Israel of “falsifying” genocide.
> 
> Holocaust survivor Rubin Katz claimed Mr Corbyn, the host of the 2010 event, held on Holocaust Memorial Day, was “ordering people out” if they tried to speak in support of Israel....
> 
> 'The man's an IDIOT!' Ferrari TEARS apart Corbynista during fiery row over anti-semitism
Click to expand...


Nice Jewish people. 

Does anyone know any "nice Jewish people"?

What an idiot.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it too-----what is the name of the jewish holocaust survivor
> who compared Israel to Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Hajo Meyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left aren’t coy about utilising Israel hating Jews, and never have been,  Nutrei Karta, for example.
> 
> However, this is how Corbyn treated Jews who were trying to speak in defence of Israel at that meeting:
> 
> The Labour leader is under renewed pressure over his failure to tackle anti-Semitism after a Holocaust survivor claimed he was silenced by the Labour leader at an event where a leaflet was distributed accusing Israel of “falsifying” genocide.
> 
> Holocaust survivor Rubin Katz claimed Mr Corbyn, the host of the 2010 event, held on Holocaust Memorial Day, was “ordering people out” if they tried to speak in support of Israel....
> 
> 'The man's an IDIOT!' Ferrari TEARS apart Corbynista during fiery row over anti-semitism
Click to expand...



One minute it's the Neturei Karta, the next minute it's Israel Shahak.

All that matters to the leftist antisemites is that they find a voice that supports their hatred so they can say "" See -- I'm not an antisemite!  I even found a Jew who agrees!


----------



## Tilly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it too-----what is the name of the jewish holocaust survivor
> who compared Israel to Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Hajo Meyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left aren’t coy about utilising Israel hating Jews, and never have been,  Nutrei Karta, for example.
> 
> However, this is how Corbyn treated Jews who were trying to speak in defence of Israel at that meeting:
> 
> The Labour leader is under renewed pressure over his failure to tackle anti-Semitism after a Holocaust survivor claimed he was silenced by the Labour leader at an event where a leaflet was distributed accusing Israel of “falsifying” genocide.
> 
> Holocaust survivor Rubin Katz claimed Mr Corbyn, the host of the 2010 event, held on Holocaust Memorial Day, was “ordering people out” if they tried to speak in support of Israel....
> 
> 'The man's an IDIOT!' Ferrari TEARS apart Corbynista during fiery row over anti-semitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One minute it's the Neturei Karta, the next minute it's Israel Shahak.
> 
> All that matters to the leftist antisemites is that they find a voice that supports their hatred so they can say "" See -- I'm not an antisemite!  I even found a Jew who agrees!
Click to expand...

Exactly!
Corbyn and Tammy need to try harder


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Exactly!
> Corbyn and Tammy need to try harder




I've always wondered -- does being an utterly charmless git result in a person being a radical leftist or does being a radical leftist result in a person being an utterly charmless git?

The traits certainly do go together, that's for sure.


----------



## Mindful

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it too-----what is the name of the jewish holocaust survivor
> who compared Israel to Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Hajo Meyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left aren’t coy about utilising Israel hating Jews, and never have been,  Nutrei Karta, for example.
> 
> However, this is how Corbyn treated Jews who were trying to speak in defence of Israel at that meeting:
> 
> The Labour leader is under renewed pressure over his failure to tackle anti-Semitism after a Holocaust survivor claimed he was silenced by the Labour leader at an event where a leaflet was distributed accusing Israel of “falsifying” genocide.
> 
> Holocaust survivor Rubin Katz claimed Mr Corbyn, the host of the 2010 event, held on Holocaust Memorial Day, was “ordering people out” if they tried to speak in support of Israel....
> 
> 'The man's an IDIOT!' Ferrari TEARS apart Corbynista during fiery row over anti-semitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One minute it's the Neturei Karta, the next minute it's Israel Shahak.
> 
> All that matters to the leftist antisemites is that they find a voice that supports their hatred so they can say "" See -- I'm not an antisemite!  I even found a Jew who agrees!
Click to expand...


Everyone knows that one nice Jew. Isn't that cute?


----------



## irosie91

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn was forced to issue an extraordinary apology last night after _The Times _revealed he hosted an event that compared the Israeli government to the Nazis at the House of Commons on Holocaust Memorial Day.
> 
> In January 2010 when he was a backbencher, Mr Corbyn spoke at and opened a talk entitled _Never Again — for Anyone_. The event was part of a UK tour called _Never Again for Anyone — Auschwitz to Gaza_.
> 
> For a man who claims to not be an anti-Semite, Jeremy Corbyn has an awful lot of friends who are anti-Semites. And he winds up at an awful lot of anti-Semitic events. And the party he leads indulges an awful lot of antisemitism while hammering its Jewish members who complain of antisemitism.
> 
> It’s quite clear by now that Jeremy Corbyn is an anti-Semite. I don’t know why his supporters are coy about admitting it. We know now why Corbyn wouldn’t sign Labour up to the internationally accepted definition of antisemitism; it’s because he’s guilty on some points.
> 
> And we know that his extreme Left Wing tradition regards Israel is imperialist, capitalist and pro-Western, so must be brought down. Which is why his fellow travelers sail along happily in that boat. They simply ought to be honest and admit it. I don’t particularly mind. Some people are simply anti-Semitic. We are as we are. It’s the coyness about it all which is the giveaway. It’s so _cowardly_.
> 
> Posted in ATW
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Jewish holocaust survivor who drew the comparison. I see that you missed out that bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it too-----what is the name of the jewish holocaust survivor
> who compared Israel to Nazi Germany?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dr Hajo Meyer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Left aren’t coy about utilising Israel hating Jews, and never have been,  Nutrei Karta, for example.
> 
> However, this is how Corbyn treated Jews who were trying to speak in defence of Israel at that meeting:
> 
> The Labour leader is under renewed pressure over his failure to tackle anti-Semitism after a Holocaust survivor claimed he was silenced by the Labour leader at an event where a leaflet was distributed accusing Israel of “falsifying” genocide.
> 
> Holocaust survivor Rubin Katz claimed Mr Corbyn, the host of the 2010 event, held on Holocaust Memorial Day, was “ordering people out” if they tried to speak in support of Israel....
> 
> 'The man's an IDIOT!' Ferrari TEARS apart Corbynista during fiery row over anti-semitism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One minute it's the Neturei Karta, the next minute it's Israel Shahak.
> 
> All that matters to the leftist antisemites is that they find a voice that supports their hatred so they can say "" See -- I'm not an antisemite!  I even found a Jew who agrees!
Click to expand...


so true.    The jerks who quote these two sources pretend that they do not
KNOW just how deeply they are groping into the murky waters. --


----------



## Mindful

Labour’s anti-Semitism row: views from Manchester – BBC Newsnight


----------



## Tilly

*Oops. More Islamic terrorist supporting from Corbyn.*


*Corbyn's wreath at Munich terrorists' graves: Photos show Labour leader at tribute event for Palestine 'martyrs'... including plotters behind 1972 slaughter of Israeli Olympic athletes*

*Jeremy Corbyn seen holding wreath at tribute for Palestine 'martyrs' in 2014*
*Labour leader is just feet from Black September members who killed 11 Israelis*
*Corbyn insisted service was for Palestinians killed on a Tunisian PLO base in 1985*
*But Daily Mail discovers monument to the air strike victims is 15 yards away*

...Last night sources close to Mr Corbyn insisted he was at the service in 2014 to commemorate 47 Palestinians killed in an Israeli air strike on a Tunisian PLO base in 1985.

But on a visit to the cemetery this week, the Daily Mail discovered that the monument to the air strike victims is 15 yards from where Mr Corbyn is pictured – and in a different part of the complex. 

Instead he was in front of a plaque that lies beside the graves of Black September members...





Photos show Labour leader Corbyn at tribute event for Palestine 'martyrs' linked to Munich massacre | Daily Mail Online


----------



## irosie91

what else is new?    corbyn is a desperate muzzie lick ass


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Jewish Chronicle Editor Stephen Pollard’s Noxious, Extreme Rightwing Views | Beastrabban\’s Weblog

Here is one of his critics -

*“Stephen Pollard’s political position is hard-right economic libertarian similar to the Tea Party in the USA, the current Australian government, Dan Hannan, Iain Duncan Smith, Priti Patel, Jacob Rees-Mogg and a variety of right-wing think tanks – Adam Smith Institute, Tax-Payers’ Alliance, Institute of Economic Affairs, Centre for Policy Studies, etc.

“He is opposed to the NHS and to workers’ rights, he supports fully the Tory government’s policy of Social Murder and he is keen to finance the arms industry. His hatred of socialism throbs. He has no concept of what a public service is and he has no concept of society.

“His political analysis is ignorant, illogical, dishonest and petulant. He is a very poor writer and is as thick as mince.
*
As I have stated previously the whole thing is a political witch hunt by far right forces and echoed on this site by their followers.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> *Oops. More Islamic terrorist supporting from Corbyn.*
> 
> 
> *Corbyn's wreath at Munich terrorists' graves: Photos show Labour leader at tribute event for Palestine 'martyrs'... including plotters behind 1972 slaughter of Israeli Olympic athletes*
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn seen holding wreath at tribute for Palestine 'martyrs' in 2014*
> *Labour leader is just feet from Black September members who killed 11 Israelis*
> *Corbyn insisted service was for Palestinians killed on a Tunisian PLO base in 1985*
> *But Daily Mail discovers monument to the air strike victims is 15 yards away*
> 
> ...Last night sources close to Mr Corbyn insisted he was at the service in 2014 to commemorate 47 Palestinians killed in an Israeli air strike on a Tunisian PLO base in 1985.
> 
> But on a visit to the cemetery this week, the Daily Mail discovered that the monument to the air strike victims is 15 yards from where Mr Corbyn is pictured – and in a different part of the complex.
> 
> Instead he was in front of a plaque that lies beside the graves of Black September members...
> 
> View attachment 209709
> 
> Photos show Labour leader Corbyn at tribute event for Palestine 'martyrs' linked to Munich massacre | Daily Mail Online


Excl: Mail’s ‘terrorist grave’ pics – ‘NO match to Corbyn wreath images’

Debunked.


----------



## irosie91

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jewish Chronicle Editor Stephen Pollard’s Noxious, Extreme Rightwing Views | Beastrabban\’s Weblog
> 
> Here is one of his critics -
> 
> *“Stephen Pollard’s political position is hard-right economic libertarian similar to the Tea Party in the USA, the current Australian government, Dan Hannan, Iain Duncan Smith, Priti Patel, Jacob Rees-Mogg and a variety of right-wing think tanks – Adam Smith Institute, Tax-Payers’ Alliance, Institute of Economic Affairs, Centre for Policy Studies, etc.
> 
> “He is opposed to the NHS and to workers’ rights, he supports fully the Tory government’s policy of Social Murder and he is keen to finance the arms industry. His hatred of socialism throbs. He has no concept of what a public service is and he has no concept of society.
> 
> “His political analysis is ignorant, illogical, dishonest and petulant. He is a very poor writer and is as thick as mince.
> *
> As I have stated previously the whole thing is a political witch hunt by far right forces and echoed on this site by their followers.



neither you nor the jerk you quoted has said  ANYTHING,  Tainted, dear.    
I had to google    "Stephen Pollard" ------- very superficially-----and got 
NUTHIN'   NOTABLE----in fact,   I got  (on superficial search)  -----the same
NUTHIN'  you posted.       I am going to assume that he is NOT "labor"  in England which to some jerks in the world means he is  --------"evil".


----------



## irosie91

PS -----corbyn is not only an antisemitic pig------he is a CLASSICAL 
ANTISEMITIC PIG-----the same farts that have been farted out by
his forebears for MORE THAN A MILLENNIUM-----the same shit that
motivated the  "crusaders" to slaughter the jews of York   1190 ad and
encouraged so many brits to lick the shit of adolf


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oops. More Islamic terrorist supporting from Corbyn.*
> 
> 
> *Corbyn's wreath at Munich terrorists' graves: Photos show Labour leader at tribute event for Palestine 'martyrs'... including plotters behind 1972 slaughter of Israeli Olympic athletes*
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn seen holding wreath at tribute for Palestine 'martyrs' in 2014*
> *Labour leader is just feet from Black September members who killed 11 Israelis*
> *Corbyn insisted service was for Palestinians killed on a Tunisian PLO base in 1985*
> *But Daily Mail discovers monument to the air strike victims is 15 yards away*
> 
> ...Last night sources close to Mr Corbyn insisted he was at the service in 2014 to commemorate 47 Palestinians killed in an Israeli air strike on a Tunisian PLO base in 1985.
> 
> But on a visit to the cemetery this week, the Daily Mail discovered that the monument to the air strike victims is 15 yards from where Mr Corbyn is pictured – and in a different part of the complex.
> 
> Instead he was in front of a plaque that lies beside the graves of Black September members...
> 
> View attachment 209709
> 
> Photos show Labour leader Corbyn at tribute event for Palestine 'martyrs' linked to Munich massacre | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Excl: Mail’s ‘terrorist grave’ pics – ‘NO match to Corbyn wreath images’
> 
> Debunked.
Click to expand...

Skwawkbox???
Lol.
Must try harder, Talitam!


----------



## irosie91

I noticed that the Arabic on the site was NOT TRANSLATED


----------



## Tilly

*'Not fit to lead’ Jeremy Corbyn told to QUIT after holding wreath near terrorist grave*
*SAJID Javid believes Jeremy Corbyn should quit after over a controversial 2014 visit to a Tunis cemetery containing the graves of Palestinian terrorists. *

The Home Secretary ratcheted up the pressure on Mr Corbyn after a photo emerged of the Labour leader holding a wreath near the burial spot of ‘Black September’ henchmen who massacred Israeli athletes at the 1972 Munich Olympics.

Mr Corbyn claimed he was paying his respects to victims of a 1985 Israeli airstrike on PLO offices in Tunis.

*But the Daily Mail reports that the photo shows him 15 yards away from a plaque honouring the founder of Black September.*

Posting a photo of the article, Mr Javid tweeted: "*If this was the leader of any other major political party, he or she would be gone by now."

Chair of Jewish Leadership Council, Jonathan Goldstein, told the Jewish News: "This man is not fit to be a Member of Parliament, let alone a national leader.

"He has spent his entire political career cavorting with conspiracy theorists, terrorists and revolutionaries who seek to undo all the good for which our ancestors have given their lives.

“In so many ways, enough is enough".

This weekend, it emerged that three of Labours main trade-union backers - Unite, Unison and the GMB - had hired lawyers to examine the legal definitions of anti-semitism and demand Mr Corbyn and Labour capitulates.

A motion to accept the full IHRA definitions is set to be submitted to Labour’s ruling National Executive Committee next month.

Meanwhile, three senior union leaders - from the GMB, Unison and Usdaw - have added their voices to calls from deputy leader Tom Watson for the full IHRA text to be incorporated into Labour's new code of conduct on anti-Semitism.

Usdaw general secretary Paddy Lillis demanded that Labour adopt the full definitions “immediately”....


'Not fit to lead’ Jeremy Corbyn told to QUIT after holding wreath near terrorist grave



*


----------



## Tilly

What good company he keeps:


*Javid says Corbyn should quit as pressure mounts over visit to Munich terrorists' grave site and speech at Holocaust denier's wedding*


The situation escalated again after Corbyn was seen giving wedding speech for an alleged Holocaust ‘denier’. 

The Labour leader paid tribute to Husam Zomlot, who was at the centre of a furious row when he appeared to suggest that Israel had ‘fabricated’ the Holocaust.

Mr Zomlot, 44, told the BBC in 2014: ‘They [Israel] are fabricating all these stories about beheading journalists in Iraq… as if they are fabricating also the story of the Holocaust, that it happened in Europe.’

It triggered an outcry among Jewish groups, although Mr Zomlot strongly denied that he meant that details of the Holocaust had been fabricated. He said his words were meant to convey that Israel was using both the Holocaust and the murder of Western journalists by Islamic State to ‘justify its murder of Palestine’.

He made the inflammatory remarks shortly after IS posted a video of the beheading of an American photographer James Foley.

Mr Zomlot has also said Israel was founded on the ‘skulls of our nation’ and accused the country of an ‘ethnic cleansing campaign’....


Pressure mounts on Corbyn over Munich terrorist wreath and speech at Holocaust denier's wedding | Daily Mail Online


----------



## eagle1462010

Another leftist asshole............multiculturalist.........and HATE crime jerk from the UK..........seems the planet is infested with their stupidity.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oops. More Islamic terrorist supporting from Corbyn.*
> 
> 
> *Corbyn's wreath at Munich terrorists' graves: Photos show Labour leader at tribute event for Palestine 'martyrs'... including plotters behind 1972 slaughter of Israeli Olympic athletes*
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn seen holding wreath at tribute for Palestine 'martyrs' in 2014*
> *Labour leader is just feet from Black September members who killed 11 Israelis*
> *Corbyn insisted service was for Palestinians killed on a Tunisian PLO base in 1985*
> *But Daily Mail discovers monument to the air strike victims is 15 yards away*
> 
> ...Last night sources close to Mr Corbyn insisted he was at the service in 2014 to commemorate 47 Palestinians killed in an Israeli air strike on a Tunisian PLO base in 1985.
> 
> But on a visit to the cemetery this week, the Daily Mail discovered that the monument to the air strike victims is 15 yards from where Mr Corbyn is pictured – and in a different part of the complex.
> 
> Instead he was in front of a plaque that lies beside the graves of Black September members...
> 
> View attachment 209709
> 
> Photos show Labour leader Corbyn at tribute event for Palestine 'martyrs' linked to Munich massacre | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> Excl: Mail’s ‘terrorist grave’ pics – ‘NO match to Corbyn wreath images’
> 
> Debunked.
Click to expand...

Hardly, Tammy.

Jeremy has just said he ‘doesn’t think’ he was at the terrorist worshiping ceremony.
He’s backtracking for obvious reasons.
Link to follow.
Lol.


----------



## Tilly

*Munich massacre victims' widows 'disturbed' by Jeremy Corbyn grave visit*
The husbands of Ankie Spitzer and Ilana Romano, Andre and Yossef, were among 11 athletes taken hostage and killed at the 1972 Munich Olympics

...
Mrs Spitzer and Mrs Romano told the Jewish News: "*We do not recall a visit of Mr Corbyn to the graves of our murdered fathers, sons and husbands.*

"They only went to the Olympic Games in order to participate in this festival of love, peace and brotherhood; but they all returned home in coffins.

"*For Mr Corbyn to honour these terrorists is the ultimate act of maliciousness, cruelty and stupidity."

And they added: "Do not forget, Mr Corbyn, that you will be judged by the company you keep."...


Munich massacre victims' widows 'disturbed' by Jeremy Corbyn grave visit
*


----------



## Tilly

Oooops 

*‘I was present when it was laid but I don't think I was actually involved in it’: Corbyn faces fresh backlash as he ADMITS being at wreath-laying ceremony for Munich terrorists*


Jeremy Corbyn today admitted he was present at the controversial Munich wreath laying as he finally faced the cameras over the scandal.

The Labour leader - whose party is being torn apart by the anti-Semitism crisis - said he attended the ceremony as he wanted to pay tribute to all those killed in atrocities.

He has faced calls to quit after The Daily Mail exclusively published photographs of him holding the tribute near the graves of terrorists linked to the murder of 11 Israelis at the 1972 massacre.

He today finally faced the cameras while on a trip to the Midlands and admitted he was at the ceremony because he believes in an end to all violence. 


But he said he does not 'think' he directly took part in the wreath laying ceremony. 

Anti-Semitism campaigners tore into Mr Corbyn's explanation and said he owes it to his party to resign.

Labour MP Luciana Berger, who is Jewish and has suffered an onslaught of anti-Semitic abuse, demanded an apology from her party leader.

She said on Twitter: 'Being “present” is the same as being involved. When I attend a memorial, my presence alone, whether I lay a wreath or not, demonstrates my association and support. 

'There can also never be a “fitting memorial” for terrorists. Where is the apology?'...

Corbyn admits being at wreath-laying ceremony for Munich terrorists | Daily Mail Online

What say you, Tammy???


----------



## Tilly

Was present, was holding wreath, but doesn’t think he was ‘involved’.

Too funny.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

"Hey, I was at that kkk rally and I cheered for all the speakers, but I was really only there because I like the way the torches flicker in the night sky!"


----------



## Tilly

Methinks Tammy has a lot more ‘debunking’ to do 


*Holding the wreath. Copying prayers: The pictures that make a mockery of Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn who says: 'I was present, but I don't think I was involved'*
By DAILY MAIL REPORTER

PUBLISHED: 00:24, 14 August 2018 | UPDATED: 00:58, 14 August 2018


Jeremy Corbyn yesterday admitted being at a 2014 ceremony for Tunisian 'martyrs', but added: 'I don't think I was actually involved in it.'

The Mail revealed that the men honoured were linked to the Munich massacre in which 11 Israelis were killed.

Mr Corbyn has denied commemorating the terrorists but pictures of the event show him standing at the foot of their graves.

Last night Labour said he had not laid a wreath on the graves of those linked to the massacre.






+4
Jeremy Corbyn is seen posing with a wreath under a distinctive red canopy as other politicians look on. This canopy runs alongside the graves of Salah Khalaf, Hayel Abdel-Hamid, Fakhri al-Omari and Atef Bseiso, three of whom have been linked to Black September, the group behind the 1972 atrocity at the Munich Olympic Games






+4
Mr Corbyn appears to be adjusting the wreath, which is being held by Salman El Herfi, the Palestinian ambassador in Tunisia. He is still standing by the graves of the men linked to the terror attack


Corbyn admits he was present at Tunisia wreath laying ceremony






+4
Jeremy Corbyn raises his hands in what appears to be an Islamic prayer position as he stands beside other politicians. A source said he was not praying but 'copying the others out of respect'






+4
Mr Corbyn looks at a plaque which honours Khalaf, al-Omari and Abdel-Hamid. It describes them as 'martyrs' who were assassinated in 1991. A wreath that looks very similar to the one Mr Corbyn was holding in the earlier two photographs is seen beside the plaque, circled 





Jeremy Corbyn wreath laying at Palestinian Munich massacre terrorists gravesite | Daily Mail Online

Corbyn also seems to indulge in a lot of Islamic praying.


----------



## Tilly

I went to a wedding yesterday.
I was the bride......but I don’t think I was involved


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> I went to a wedding yesterday.
> I was the bride......but I don’t think I was involved




 What gets me is that there are millions of brainwashed gits like Tammy who are so stupid that they can view the pics and STILL claim this evil creature is not a terrorist sympathizer or anti-Semite.

I'm reminded of the scene in 1984 when the grand inquisitor holds up three fingers and demands Winston Smith see two.


----------



## Mindful

Did he or didn’t he lay a wreath at the graves of Palestinian terrorists, the murderers of 11 Israeli athletes at Munich? Corbyn has just told SKY News that “_I was present when it was laid, I don’t think I was actually involved in it.”_ That’s not what he said last year though. This is Corbyn 2017 vs Corbyn 2018:


Let’s help out the Magic Grandad’s memory. Here he is, apparently “not actually involved” in laying the wreath.






Posted in ATW


----------



## Linkiloo

I was present at a murder but I don't think I was actually involved in it...tell that to the Judge.


----------



## Mindful

And then on comes Yasmin Alibhai Brown,  (Wright Stuff this morning) patronisingly  and condescendingly supporting the right of Israel to exist.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Tilly




----------



## Tilly

No, no! I didn’t do the Nazi salute at the TUC -I wasn’t even there!

I was _near_ the TUC conference, but I didn’t do the Nazi salute!

Yes, I _was-present _at the TUC conference honouring everyone, everywhere, from time immemorial, but I_ don’t think _I did the Nazi salute!

I did do the Nazi salute at the TUC conference, but I was totally unaware I was doing it.





Yes, I was present at the TUC and I did indeed do the Nazi salute


----------



## Mindful

Present but not involved.

Let me get this right, we are still talking about Boris Johnson’s mild jokes about the burqa when there seems to be proof that Jeremy Corbyn commemorated the men responsible for one of the worst acts of anti-Semitic violence in the postwar period? Corbyn’s wreath-laying at the graves of some of the Black September terrorists who slaughtered 11 Israeli athletes at the Munich Olympics in 1972 dwarfs anything Boris said about Islamic garments. Show me Boris saying a prayer next to the graves of terrorists who kidnapped, tortured and incinerated innocent Muslims and then we can talk moral equivalence.


The Corbyn and Munich story matters. It is serious. And yet too many of his supporters refuse to treat it as such. They have even, in spectacular Orwellian fashion, turned it into proof of Corbyn’s unimpeachable internationalist decency. He was only in that cemetery because he cares so much about Palestinians and global justice, they say. Can they just stop for a minute and think about what Corbyn’s past associations might tell us about the moral disarray of the modern radical left, and about the possibility that anti-Zionism has morphed from a political position into a prejudiced worldview? Everyone benefits from self-reflection. That is what is needed here.

Corbyn and Munich: this really matters


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> View attachment 210268


Where Is dear Tammy in our time of need, Tilly? 

We so much need him to explain to us that this pic is just a case of Jeremy celebrating with some of the local lads from Chippenham over their stirring , come from behind cricket victory over Swindon.


----------



## Tilly

Dogmaphobe said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 210268
> 
> 
> 
> Where Is dear Tammy in our time of need, Tilly?
> 
> We so much need him to explain to us that this pic is just a case of Jeremy celebrating with some of the local lads from Chippenham over their stirring , come from behind cricket victory over Swindon.
Click to expand...

He’s run off to start another thread on the erroneous notion that the press are unaware that Corbyn was celebrating the organisers of the massacre, rather than the ‘bombers’ as he so neutrally and wrongly refers to the Islamic terrorists.
That makes all the difference!
Not. Lol.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly: there's an overdosing of Yasmin Alibhai Brown just lately. OMG, what an annoying woman! James Delingpole is right in his description of her. lol.

Did you ever see her telling Rod Liddle she loathed him? lmao.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly: there's an overdosing of Yasmin Alibhai Brown just lately. OMG, what an annoying woman! James Delingpole is right in his description of her. lol.
> 
> Did you ever see her telling Rod Liddle she loathed him? lmao.


I seem to have been missing her appearances.
Yes, she is very annoying, lol!
I’m going to have to look up Delingpole re his comments.
On the subject of Rod Liddle, he was suspended before the current issues regarding antisemitism:

*Rod Liddle suspended from Labour party for describing 'antisemitism as visceral for many Muslims'*
*Liddle believes his suspension was the result of his blog post about antisemitism within the party*


Maya Oppenheim 
@mayaoppenheim 
Thursday 19 May 2016 11:14 
Rod Liddle has been suspended from the Labour Party for a blog post about antisemitism within the party.

The Labour Party confirmed the news to The Independent but said they could not comment on why he has been suspended. “Rod Liddle has been suspended from the Labour Party pending an investigation,” a spokesperson said.


The controversial British journalist, who is associate editor of The Spectator and former editor of BBC Radio Four's Today Programme, said the party had cited the "language" in his 3 May blog post as the reason for his suspension but had not specified which bit of the piece they objected to.

Liddle believes his suspension was triggered by comments about antisemitism being rife among Labour Muslim activists and councillors. 

“Perhaps it is my suggestion that many Muslims are not favourably inclined towards Jews that provoked my suspension from the party,” he wrote in The Spectator today. “Or perhaps it was my assertion that if the Palestinians were given Israel they would turn it very quickly into Somalia that enraged these new commissars,” he later added....


Rod Liddle suspended from Labour party for comments about anti-semitism and muslims


----------



## Mindful

According to the Anti-Defamation League, more anti-Semitic incidents were recorded in 2017 inside the U.S. than any year since 1994.

 “What do you attribute that to?” Kingsley was asked.

“I find anti-Semitism after the Holocaust absolutely baffling and unbelievable,” Kingsley replied. “I have to quote Elie Wiesel when I was last with him. He shared with us the fact that he had been talking to God and, after the Holocaust, he asked God, what more do you want? That's all I can say. What more do you want?”


Sir Ben Kingsley: Another Holocaust Is ‘Going to Come from a Very Surprising Place’


----------



## Mindful

After it was reported that UK Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn had laid a wreath at the graves of Palestinian terrorists, the chairman of Britain’s Jewish Leadership Council said, “This man is not fit to be a Member of Parliament, let alone a national leader.” The President of the British Board of Jewish Deputies tweeted, “We are sick and tired of this.” Yet another demonstration was called against antisemitism in the Labour Party under the slogan, “Enough is enough!”

Had anyone predicted four years ago, before Corbyn’s rise, that the leader of Her Majesty’s Opposition would be dogged by associations with Palestinian terrorists and that the Labour Party would be fighting to protect the right of its members to compare Israel to the Nazis, they would have been ridiculed. Yet, here we are.

British Jews were rightly proud that an all-party parliamentary group on combating antisemitism had for many years been an international leader on the topic, and both Labour and Conservative governments had implemented their recommendations. Then a rule change led to a doubling of voters in Labour’s leadership contest, and far-left activists surged in and elected Corbyn.

Today, British Jews are reacting in unprecedented horror. The country’s three Jewish newspapers, avid business competitors, agreed to publish a common front page text, “United We Stand,” and a common editorial against the “Corbynite contempt for Jews and Israel.” Sixty-eight British rabbis from across the religious spectrum signed a joint letter declaring that Labour has “chosen to ignore the Jewish community” in deciding what constitutes antisemitism, and “the Labour party’s leadership have chosen to act in the most insulting and arrogant way.”


British Jews Say ‘Enough Is Enough’


----------



## Tilly

And on it goes:

*Jeremy Corbyn referred to watchdog over 2010 Hamas visit*
Henry Zeffman, Political Correspondent


August 21 2018, 12:00am, The Times






Khaled Abu-Arafah and Muhammad Totah of Hamas with Jeremy Corbyn


*Jeremy Corbyn has been reported to parliament’s ethics watchdog for the third time in a week over claims that he failed to declare another controversial visit to the Middle East.*

In November 2010 Mr Corbyn visited Israel and the West Bank with the lobby group Middle East Monitor and met two parties of Hamas officials. He failed to declare in the Commons register that the trip had been funded by Middle East Monitor and another group, Friends of Al-aqsa. An Israeli television channel, i24News, uncovered the trip....

Jeremy Corbyn referred to watchdog over 2010 Hamas visit


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> And on it goes:
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn referred to watchdog over 2010 Hamas visit*
> Henry Zeffman, Political Correspondent
> 
> 
> August 21 2018, 12:00am, The Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaled Abu-Arafah and Muhammad Totah of Hamas with Jeremy Corbyn
> 
> 
> *Jeremy Corbyn has been reported to parliament’s ethics watchdog for the third time in a week over claims that he failed to declare another controversial visit to the Middle East.*
> 
> In November 2010 Mr Corbyn visited Israel and the West Bank with the lobby group Middle East Monitor and met two parties of Hamas officials. He failed to declare in the Commons register that the trip had been funded by Middle East Monitor and another group, Friends of Al-aqsa. An Israeli television channel, i24News, uncovered the trip....
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn referred to watchdog over 2010 Hamas visit


The smug look of the creature standing opposite Corbin says "man, this sure one useful idiot!!"


----------



## Mindful

*Corbyn, a virulent anti-Semite.*

Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz tells British journalists not to lecture Americans on politics while Jeremy Corbyn leads Labour party.


Dershowitz: Corbyn a virulent anti-Semite


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> *Corbyn, a virulent anti-Semite.*
> 
> Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz tells British journalists not to lecture Americans on politics while Jeremy Corbyn leads Labour party.
> 
> 
> Dershowitz: Corbyn a virulent anti-Semite





Mindful said:


> *Corbyn, a virulent anti-Semite.*
> 
> Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz tells British journalists not to lecture Americans on politics while Jeremy Corbyn leads Labour party.
> 
> 
> Dershowitz: Corbyn a virulent anti-Semite


I saw that. 
Dershowitz was brilliant. 
 Presenter not so much. Lol.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Corbyn, a virulent anti-Semite.*
> 
> Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz tells British journalists not to lecture Americans on politics while Jeremy Corbyn leads Labour party.
> 
> 
> Dershowitz: Corbyn a virulent anti-Semite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Corbyn, a virulent anti-Semite.*
> 
> Harvard Law Professor Alan Dershowitz tells British journalists not to lecture Americans on politics while Jeremy Corbyn leads Labour party.
> 
> 
> Dershowitz: Corbyn a virulent anti-Semite
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw that.
> Dershowitz was brilliant.
> Presenter not so much. Lol.
Click to expand...


All of them on Channel 4 News.

They get their arses handed to them. Especially Cathy Newman


----------



## Tilly

Wow.  Why are the Left always so aggressive, threatening and violent?


*Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages*
*JEWISH delegates will be given security guards at next month’s Labour Party conference as the anti-semitism row rages on. *


*Security will be offered to Jewish Labour MPs who have been targeted by anti-Semitic abuse at the Liverpool conference and Express.co.uk understands Jewish members of Jeremy Corbyn's party have sought out security advice. 

The Jewish Labour Movement is said to have held talks with the Community Security Trust (CST) - a charity that protects British Jews from antisemitism and threats - about providing minders at the conference.

A source told the Mail On Sunday: “This conference will be particularly tense as much of the worst anti-Semitic trolling on the internet has been traced back to hotspots in Merseyside...

..
There is a real concern about safety.”

A CST spokesman told Express.co.uk: “CST has advised many MPs on a range of security matters and this will no doubt continue as required over the Party Conference season.”

At last year’s Labour Party conference, BBC political editor Laura Kuenssberg was given her own security team.

She was targeted with sexist abuse in the run-up to the Brighton conference....


Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages
*


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Wow.  Why are the Left always so aggressive, threatening and violent?
> 
> 
> *Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages*
> *JEWISH delegates will be given security guards at next month’s Labour Party conference as the anti-semitism row rages on. *
> 
> 
> *Security will be offered to Jewish Labour MPs who have been targeted by anti-Semitic abuse at the Liverpool conference and Express.co.uk understands Jewish members of Jeremy Corbyn's party have sought out security advice. *
> 
> *The Jewish Labour Movement is said to have held talks with the Community Security Trust (CST) - a charity that protects British Jews from antisemitism and threats - about providing minders at the conference.*
> 
> *A source told the Mail On Sunday: “This conference will be particularly tense as much of the worst anti-Semitic trolling on the internet has been traced back to hotspots in Merseyside...*
> 
> *..*
> *There is a real concern about safety.”*
> 
> *A CST spokesman told Express.co.uk: “CST has advised many MPs on a range of security matters and this will no doubt continue as required over the Party Conference season.”*
> 
> *At last year’s Labour Party conference, BBC political editor Laura Kuenssberg was given her own security team.*
> 
> *She was targeted with sexist abuse in the run-up to the Brighton conference....*
> 
> 
> *Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages*



Aggressive?

Even Jordan Peterson, a man whose opposition to tyranny in all its forms could not be more well documented, has been branded  as ‘alt-right’ by numerous media outlets.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tilly said:


> Wow.  Why are the Left always so aggressive, threatening and violent?
> 
> 
> *Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages*
> *JEWISH delegates will be given security guards at next month’s Labour Party conference as the anti-semitism row rages on. *
> 
> 
> *Security will be offered to Jewish Labour MPs who have been targeted by anti-Semitic abuse at the Liverpool conference and Express.co.uk understands Jewish members of Jeremy Corbyn's party have sought out security advice. *
> 
> *The Jewish Labour Movement is said to have held talks with the Community Security Trust (CST) - a charity that protects British Jews from antisemitism and threats - about providing minders at the conference.*
> 
> *A source told the Mail On Sunday: “This conference will be particularly tense as much of the worst anti-Semitic trolling on the internet has been traced back to hotspots in Merseyside...*
> 
> *..*
> *There is a real concern about safety.”*
> 
> *A CST spokesman told Express.co.uk: “CST has advised many MPs on a range of security matters and this will no doubt continue as required over the Party Conference season.”*
> 
> *At last year’s Labour Party conference, BBC political editor Laura Kuenssberg was given her own security team.*
> 
> *She was targeted with sexist abuse in the run-up to the Brighton conference....*
> 
> 
> *Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages*





Violence is the discourse of the Left.


In America,  every presidential assassin in the history of the nation has been a liberal- or has not been associated with a political outlook- none were right-wingers.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Mindful said:


> Even Jordan Peterson, a man whose opposition to tyranny in all its forms could not be more well documented, has been branded  as ‘alt-right’ by numerous media outlets.


I've noticed that, too.  The framing mechanisms involved are absolutely dishonest and despicable.  They characterize free thinkers as "alt right" in order to manipulate the sheeple into believing that anybody who indulges in original thought is the enemy.

The REAL framing should be in terms of lockstep orthodoxy vs free thinkers or authoritarians vs libertarians and not left vs right.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

Tilly said:


> Wow.  Why are the Left always so aggressive, threatening and violent?
> 
> 
> *Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages*
> *JEWISH delegates will be given security guards at next month’s Labour Party conference as the anti-semitism row rages on. *
> 
> 
> *Security will be offered to Jewish Labour MPs who have been targeted by anti-Semitic abuse at the Liverpool conference and Express.co.uk understands Jewish members of Jeremy Corbyn's party have sought out security advice. *
> 
> *The Jewish Labour Movement is said to have held talks with the Community Security Trust (CST) - a charity that protects British Jews from antisemitism and threats - about providing minders at the conference.*
> 
> *A source told the Mail On Sunday: “This conference will be particularly tense as much of the worst anti-Semitic trolling on the internet has been traced back to hotspots in Merseyside...*
> 
> *..*
> *There is a real concern about safety.”*
> 
> *A CST spokesman told Express.co.uk: “CST has advised many MPs on a range of security matters and this will no doubt continue as required over the Party Conference season.”*
> 
> *At last year’s Labour Party conference, BBC political editor Laura Kuenssberg was given her own security team.*
> 
> *She was targeted with sexist abuse in the run-up to the Brighton conference....*
> 
> 
> *Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages*




 I find myself asking why they are still in the labor party at all.  Old habits die hard, I guess. The illusion is more seductive than the reality perhaps.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Why are the Left always so aggressive, threatening and violent?
> 
> 
> *Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages*
> *JEWISH delegates will be given security guards at next month’s Labour Party conference as the anti-semitism row rages on. *
> 
> 
> *Security will be offered to Jewish Labour MPs who have been targeted by anti-Semitic abuse at the Liverpool conference and Express.co.uk understands Jewish members of Jeremy Corbyn's party have sought out security advice. *
> 
> *The Jewish Labour Movement is said to have held talks with the Community Security Trust (CST) - a charity that protects British Jews from antisemitism and threats - about providing minders at the conference.*
> 
> *A source told the Mail On Sunday: “This conference will be particularly tense as much of the worst anti-Semitic trolling on the internet has been traced back to hotspots in Merseyside...*
> 
> *..*
> *There is a real concern about safety.”*
> 
> *A CST spokesman told Express.co.uk: “CST has advised many MPs on a range of security matters and this will no doubt continue as required over the Party Conference season.”*
> 
> *At last year’s Labour Party conference, BBC political editor Laura Kuenssberg was given her own security team.*
> 
> *She was targeted with sexist abuse in the run-up to the Brighton conference....*
> 
> 
> *Jewish Labour delegates offered BODYGUARDS as anti-semitism row rages*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aggressive?
> 
> Even Jordan Peterson, a man whose opposition to tyranny in all its forms could not be more well documented, has been branded  as ‘alt-right’ by numerous media outlets.
Click to expand...

Yes, and ‘dangerous’ by the Guardian.
No surprise there.


----------



## Mindful

Hardly a day goes by without another shocking revelation of Jeremy Corbyn’s association with antisemites. But while most of us recoil at Corbyn’s documented support for his “friends” Hamas and Hezbollah, his appearances on the Iranian-funded Press TV, and his tribute to the perpetrators of the Munich massacre, little has been said about the intellectual underpinnings of the ideological world-view that Corbyn has clung to for 40 years. It is time that they were debunked from a Sephardi or Mizrahi perspective.

I doubt whether Corbyn has heard of Mizrahi or Sephardi Jews. Did he know that 850,000 Jewish refugees fled Arab and Muslim antisemitism in a single generation?

Would it appall him that ancient communities once numbering many thousands of Jews _—_ from Morocco in the West to Yemen in the East _—_ were driven to extinction (barely 4,500 are left), their property stolen and their rich heritage erased? Maybe he will blame the Zionists _—_ or say that the Jews left of their own free will.

Corbyn and his acolytes are cheer leaders for the real forces of (Arab and Muslim) imperialism in the Middle East. The Palestinians are the foot-soldiers in a pan-Arab, and now Islamist, struggle _—_ couched in terms of “Palestinian rights”_—_ to abolish the Jewish state and re-establish Arab-Muslim majority control. The Arabs already have 22 states, but Corbyn has never advocated for the suppressed rights of indigenous Kurds, Baloch, Berbers and Assyrians.

The Jewish _nakba_ vindicates a sovereign Jewish state in the region. As an aboriginal Middle Eastern people, Jews have an inalienable right, enshrined in the UN Declaration on the Rights of Indigenous peoples, to self-determination.

Corbyn’s world-view may be too entrenched to change. The pity is that young people are growing up with a similarly distorted view of the Middle East, fuelled by media bias, in which in Israel is uniquely evil and the Palestinians the sole victims of injustice. More alarmingly, if Corbyn’s hostility to Jews is mainstreamed, most ordinary folk will give a shrug of indifference.


Harry's Place » The Jewish Exodus which Corbyn ignores


----------



## Dogmaphobe

You know, folks, there were times in the 20s and early 30's when it was still possible to emigrate from Germany. 

The way things are going in the U.K., that moment may come soon when Jewish people need to decide whether or not it is safe to remain in the U.K.  Between the increasing (and patently obvious) hatred of Jews emanating from the left, the exploding growth of the Islamic population and the casual indifference to it all emanating from brainwashed idiots such as some who have appeared in this thread, I don't think we will be seeing any reversal of this trend any time soon.


----------



## Mindful

So, Frank Field has resigned.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> So, Frank Field has resigned.


Yep. Sad, and maybe more to follow.

*Frank Field resigns Labour whip and warns Jeremy Corbyn's leadership is 'force for anti-Semitism'*

ALabour grandee has resigned the Labour whip and warned that Jeremy Corbyn's leadership has become a "force for anti-Semitism".

Frank Field, who has served as the MP for Birkenhead for nearly 40 years, said that Labour is "increasingly seen as a racist party".

He criticised Mr Corbyn for failing to apologise for his past anti-Semitic "statements and actions", adding that the leadership is "*doing nothing substantive to address this erosion of our core values." ...*

...
Frank Field resigns Labour whip and warns Jeremy Corbyn's leadership is 'force for anti-Semitism'


----------



## Mindful

Corbyn said:

_‘[In the early 20th century], the progressive leadership in London of the trade unions and the Labour Party… was actually Jewish trade unionists and Jewish people in the East End of London. It was Zionism that rose up and drove them into the sort of ludicrous positions they have at the present time.’_

Here, Corbyn _is_ expressing an anti-Semitic idea: that there are good Jews and bad Jews. Or rather, there _were_ good Jews, a hundred years ago, but no longer. ‘Them’, as he says; they have gone bad. His argument is clear: many Jews were soured by Zionism, turned from progressive people into those dreadful creatures we have today. Jews have been driven into a ‘ludicrous’ worldview. This section of his speech undercuts his claim that he was using the word Zionist in its narrow political sense. Instead it points to what Zionist really means in the mouths of many modern leftists: _bad Jew_. That Corbyn looks upon Britain’s Jews as having been ruined by Zionism suggests he does in fact hold to a prejudiced view of the Jewish community. He sees them as a community soiled.


The tragedy of left-wing anti-Semitism

Ludicrous? What does  he mean by 'ludicrous'?


----------



## Tilly

Interesting:

*Labour rebels plot new party and ‘no confidence’ vote in Jeremy Corbyn*
Tim Shipman and Rosamund Urwin


September 2 2018, 12:01am, The Sunday Times






Fury at Corbyn’s approach to anti-semitism has pushed up to 15 MPs to the brink of a breakawayJEFF J MITCHELL


Labour MPs are planning a new vote of no confidence in Jeremy Corbyn — as it emerged that the Labour leader has snubbed the head of MI5 in order to tackle the anti-semitism scandal engulfing his party.

*Corbyn had been asked to attend a briefing by Andrew Parker, the head of the security service, to give him the “facts of life” on the threat from jihadist terrorists and Russian spies in Britain.*

But the meeting, due to take place at MI5’s Thames House headquarters on Tuesday, was canned after Corbyn chose to attend a meeting of Labour’s National Executive Committee, which will decide whether to adopt the internationally recognised definition of anti-semitism in full.

Fury at Corbyn’s approach to anti-semitism has pushed up to 15 MPs to the brink of a breakaway from Labour after Frank Field resigned the Labour whip last week. In an article for The Sunday Times, Field threatens a by-election that would expose allegations of bullying by Corbyn’s allies.

*Rebel moderates plan a no-confidence vote to give MPs a way of expressing their disgust at Corbyn’s handling of the affair in the hope that it will embolden others to join a breakaway.*

*In 2016 Labour MPs voted by 172 to 40 for Corbyn to quit but he refused to resign, citing his large mandate from party members.*

The plan emerged as Dame Margaret Hodge accused the Labour leadership of being consumed by “a hatred of Jews” and called on him to “renounce” his previous statement that some Zionists “don’t understand English irony”.


Labour rebels plot new party and ‘no confidence’ vote in Jeremy Corbyn


----------



## Mindful

A Labour Party official who suggested Jewish “Trump fanatics” were behind accusations of anti-Semitism in Labour ranks has been re-elected to the party’s ruling body.

Peter Willsman was criticised when a recording of his remarks emerged in July, and the pro-Corbyn Momentum group withdrew its backing for him.

But he is one of nine people elected to Labour’s National Executive Committee.

The remaining eight members of Momentum’s slate were also elected.

He denied that there was any antisemitism in the Labour Party, saying that Jews were making it up. I have to admit to a sneaking regard for the front of it.

But it’s a Stalinist takeover of Labour’s National Executive Committee. Be in no doubt that this is a very nasty bunch of people. They’ll make the rules for themselves and hound out anyone who disagrees, violently if necessary.

The Labour Party now has to split.

Posted in ATW


----------



## Mindful

And so it goes on:


_Benjamin felt a nose nuzzling at his shoulder. He looked round. It was Clover. Her old eyes looked dimmer than ever. Without saying anything, she tugged gently at his mane and led him round to the end of the big barn, where the Seven Commandments were written. For a minute or two they stood gazing at the tatted wall with its white lettering._

_“My sight is failing,” she said finally. “Even when I was young I could not have read what was written there. But it appears to me that that wall looks different. Are the Seven Commandments the same as they used to be, Benjamin?”_

Robert Peston reports that Corbyn wanted a lengthy caveat appended to the NEC’s (qualified) adoption of the IHRA definition of antisemitism.  He identifies this as the most inflammatory passage:





Here’s a transcription of the key sentence:

Nor should it be regarded as antisemitic to describe Israel, its policies or the circumstances around its foundation as racist because of their discriminatory impact, or to support another settlement of the Israel-Palestine conflict.

What’s really striking here is the separation of ‘Israel’ from ‘its policies’ or ‘the circumstances around its foundation’.  It’s not enough for Corbyn that it should be possible to describe Israel’s policies as racist or particular elements in the struggle for its foundation.  By treating ‘Israel’ as a separate third component it seems as though Corbyn wants people to be able to say that Israel as an idea, Israel in its entirety, is racist.  Or, to put this another way, he wanted to make sure people could say ‘the State of Israel is a racist endeavour.’


Harry's Place » The Corbyn memorandum


----------



## Mindful

Robert Peston:


This is the incendiary part of what ⁦@jeremycorbyn⁩ wanted the NEC to accept as clarification of IHRA on antisemitism - which he withdrew when clear he would be defeated


----------



## Mindful

Corbyn tried in vain to give Labour the okay to say Israel’s existence is racist.

*Party leader, himself accused of anti-Semitism, was rebuffed when asserting it should not be regarded as anti-Semitic to call Israel, or the circumstances of its foundation, racist.*




Sept. 4

UK Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn tried in vain Tuesday to get his party to declare that it should not be considered anti-Semitic to describe Israel and/or the circumstances of Israel’s establishment as racist.


Corbyn tried in vain to give Labour the okay to say Israel’s existence is racist


----------



## Tilly

*Police to investigate leaked Labour antisemitism ‘hate crime’ dossier*

*.....
Attempts to draw a line under the furious row that has dogged Jeremy Corbyn all summer were complicated, however, by the NEC’s insertion of a caveat to the IHRA definition and the leaking of a dossier of antisemitism allegations against the party

Some 45 Labour members feature in the document, which was leaked to the radio station LBC and shown to a former senior police officer. He said that many of the claims constituted hate crimes.

Scotland Yard said that it would investigate the dossier. In one case, a Labour councillor is alleged to have inflicted “ten years of hell” on a child by calling him a “Jew boy”.
*

*Police to investigate leaked Labour antisemitism ‘hate crime’ dossier*


----------



## Mindful

*British Jews Have Reason to Fear Corbyn’s Labour Party*



Jeremy Corbyn, leader of Britain's Labour Party.

By Dovid Efune

Lord Jonathan Sacks isn’t known to throw around accusations. So when the Commonwealth’s former chief rabbi weighed in on Jeremy Corbyn, leader of Britain’s opposition Labour Party, people took notice.

Rabbi Sacks last week described Mr. Corbyn as “an anti-Semite” who has “given support to racists, terrorists and dealers of hate.” He called one Corbyn comment “the most offensive statement made by a senior British politician since Enoch Powell’s 1968 ‘Rivers of Blood’ speech,” a vicious anti-immigration diatribe. Rabbi Sacks was referring to Mr. Corbyn’s 2013 description of British “Zionists”: “They don’t want to study history and . . . they don’t understand English irony either.” On Sunday Rabbi Sacks doubled down, telling the BBC that the prospect of Mr. Corbyn as prime minister was a “danger” to British Jewry.

In July, 68 leading U.K. rabbis had written an open letter to the Guardian accusing Labour’s leadership of ignoring the Jewish community and the “severe and widespread” anti-Semitism plaguing the party. Shortly after, in an unprecedented move, the country’s three leading Jewish newspapers published joint cover stories describing the potential of a Corbyn-led government as an “existential threat to Jewish life” in Britain.

More in the WSJ.


----------



## Mindful

An article today in Politico points out a bizarre aspect of many people's rejection of Corbyn:
“For me, Corbyn’s patronizing, racialized put-down of British ‘Zionists’ and our sense of history and English irony was no surprise,” said David Krikler, a Jewish communications consultant in London. “His political career has been spent in the company of Holocaust deniers, anti-Semites and terrorist groups, so I don’t need to hear him sounding like an old-fashioned anti-Semite to know exactly what he stands for.”
“It’s been interesting to see some commentators say they can no longer defend him after seeing that,” he added. “I think it’s telling that they were prepared to defend his support for organizations that literally murder Jews, whether on Israeli buses, in Olympic villages or in Argentinian community centers, but they’re more concerned by a linguistic micro-aggression. Support for anti-Semitic terror groups is fine, as long as you don’t sound like an elderly racist who’s had one drink too many in the process.”




But what I've been saying for a while is that this it not only true for those who defended Corbyn's support for terrorist organizations; it's even true for the mainstream Jewish and non-Jewish community, who are against it. Because while they are against it, and even mention it, they don't discuss it with anywhere near the intensity that they discuss his antisemitic expressions of speech. There's been more focus on condemning his linguistic micro-aggression than on his actual support for terrorist organizations and brutal regimes! What is the explanation for that? I'm mystified by it.

Rationaljudaism.com


----------



## Tilly

His days are numbered. He’s definitely a security risk.

*Labour: Jeremy Corbyn aides Iram Awan and Andrew Murray working at parliament ‘without security clearance’*
Henry Zeffman, Political Correspondent | Dominic Kennedy, Investigations Editor | Fiona Hamilton, Crime & Security Editor


September 12 2018, 12:00pm, The Times





Jeremy Corbyn is under investigation for a possible breach of parliament’s strict security rules after two of his most senior aides spent months working in the Commons without being vetted.

Officials began their second investigation into the Labour leader in a week after it emerged that Andrew Murray, a political adviser, and Iram Awan, Mr Corbyn’s private secretary, had been accessing parliament as visitors.
...



Labour: Jeremy Corbyn aides Iram Awan and Andrew Murray working at parliament ‘without security clearance’


----------



## Mindful

Meanwhile:


*MEANWHILE, AT THE LABOUR PARTY CONFERENCE*







Yes, those are Palestinian dishcloths. Never have I seen a political party, anywhere, wave a foreign flag _en masse_. But this is the Labour Party, not a gathering of the sane. The idea of waving a Union Flag would revolt these weirdos, perverts, communists, nonces, teachers, bureaucrats, layabouts and other riff-raff.

What a shambles. What an embarrassment to the nation.

Posted in ATW


----------



## Mindful

Smug bastard Jeremy Corbyn was recently interviewed by fellow smug bastard Andrew Marr of the BBC. Most of the interview dealt with Corbyn’s words and actions that seem to point to antisemitism.

To say that Corbyn’s performance during this interview was less than reassuring for the Jewish community is an understatement. Watch for yourselves:

His laughable and incredible excuses, attempts at evading the questions, as well as inability to apologize to the Jewish community convince me he is an antisemite, through and through. Note also how his reaction to Rabbi Lord Sacks's comments about his antisemitism is stronger than any reaction of his of blatantly antisemitic comments by his own party members.

Here’s hoping Corbyn never becomes leader of the UK, and is relegated to the dustbin of history.

WATCH: Jeremy Corbyn Floundering In Face of Questions About His Antisemitism


----------



## Mindful

Alibhai Brown and Toynbee, those doyennes of  the Left.


It is the bitter fruit of a poisonous ideology that has enveloped the left for decades and distorted its worldview beyond recognition. That militant ideology involves a fathomless and unrelenting hatred of the Jewish state, one which borrows from the vernacular of classical anti-semitism, recycling its pernicious canards in more fashionable anti-Zionist garb.

Consider some of the things that have been routinely trotted out by the left in the UK. Israel has been accused of being a genocidal state which replicates the methods used by the Nazis in WW2. In an article for The 

The Independent, columnist Yasmin Alibai-Brown decried the policy of “brutal ethnic cleansing” that she believed to have characterized the 2009 war in Gaza. She asked, “How many Palestinian Anne Franks did the Israelis murder, maim or turn mad?”

Thus Polly Toynbee has written of Israel as a progenitor of worldwide terrorism. Palestine, she has declared, is “the rallying cry for the terrorism that hurled itself at the World Trade Centre.” She was joined in her view by Caroline Lucas, leader of Britain’s Green Party, who commented about how grievances over Palestine were at the heart of the Mumbai attacks in 2008.

She said: “I think that the situation in Palestine for example, with the ongoing Israeli occupation with the absolute strangulation of Gaza with this siege on Gaza—essentially this economic blockade— is really feeding so much anger right across the world and it means that there is more of a fertile breeding ground then for extremists to flourish.”

OPINION: Anti-Semitism has its roots deeply planted in the left


----------

